# Let's See Your Gibson's



## cudamax2343

Come on. Let's See-em


----------



## tbwrench

1977 Gibson MK-53. Supposedly 1 of 29 according to the original tag.
1974 Les Paul Custom 20th anniversary.


----------



## BluesRocker

This one is an Epi. But I consider it a Gibby since it plays almost as good as both of my Les Pauls Combined. (Not to consider that it has all gibson parts minus CTS pots and bumblebee caps.)


----------



## custom53

2004 Standard









1996 Standard


----------



## marantz1300

This is my tone monster.P90s are killer.


----------



## Adwex

My R7


----------



## marantz1300

Adwex said:


> My R7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great pic.


----------



## gibsonrocknroll




----------



## RiverRatt




----------



## Dave666

My Gibson Explorer 90 from 1988


----------



## cylon185

Here,






Luv it !


----------



## 00jett

Just a studio


----------



## Dave666

00jett said:


> Just a studio



Wow, nice work with the Bigsby, did you do it yourself?
The guitar looks amazing


----------



## Riffraff




----------



## 00jett

> Wow, nice work with the Bigsby, did you do it yourself?
> The guitar looks amazing


Thank you very much. Yes I did it myself back years ago. It was actually pretty easy. The only tricky part was covering the holes from the previous tail piece. All i did for that was buy some extra gold ones and throw them on the metal lathe and turn them down to just use as plugs that you screw in.


----------



## benjammin420

Tim A said:


> I only have nine...



I cant decide which one I like more


----------



## dualampman

my two les pauls


----------



## lp_junkie




----------



## midgo

Dave666 said:


> Wow, nice work with the Bigsby, did you do it yourself?
> The guitar looks amazing



Whoah !!exquisite!! what a great grain!!


----------



## midgo

Tim A said:


> I only have nine...



Im not jealous


----------



## RachelMorgan




----------



## monty john

2006 standard sorry the pics aren't the greatest but she has 3-d Honey ribbon ...standing near the headstock its a plain-top-moving towards center flames very subtle..........and a beautiful cathedral back....almost as nice as the 2004 back pictured here...just different.....she is a player.....


----------



## monty john

WOW nice guys hey that explorer is SIK!!!! Jubilee nice.....oh and Tim I hate u....LOL


----------



## NightRider

very nice guys... here is my only Gibson 85 Q2000


----------



## thrawn86

And yes.....it's one of the Bad Guys:


----------



## Escalus_Black

Damn all you guys are lucky to own Gibsons lol I've always been a fan of Gibsons they just feel really good to me. I have an Epiphone Les Paul custom one day I'll upgrade to a Gibson


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Tim A said:


> I only have nine...



Come on dude, that's insane you make me cry!


----------



## 80s dude

Dave666 said:


> How's that melody maker sounding with the double wound pickup?



Dave, that's a recent reissue that I stuck a Duncan JB Jr. into. It was intended to be a "reissue" of the '60 MM I had in high school, which also had a bucker and which I painted white. I know, I know.... oops. But it's a spanky sort of sound, not too different from an SG. The MM is fairly loud acoustically- very resonant.


----------



## thrawn86

80s dude said:


> Dave, that's a recent reissue that I stuck a Duncan JB Jr. into. It was intended to be a "reissue" of the '60 MM I had in high school, which also had a bucker and which I painted white. I know, I know.... oops. But it's a spanky sort of sound, not too different from an SG. The MM is fairly loud acoustically- very resonant.



Your repaint looks tight.


----------



## 80s dude

thrawn86 said:


> Your repaint looks tight.



This pic is of the current RI; white's a stock color. Don't have a pic of my old '60 handy; that's the one I refinned white (was sunburst originally), for which I'll go to Vintage Guitar Hell. The fact that they offered the new one in white was a big factor in my buying it; the better to relive my HS days.


----------



## BluesRocker

I recently bought a Sunburst MM and I put a Dimarzio Super Distortion (single coil size) in the bridge and I have to agree with 80's Dude saying it sounds like my SG


----------



## lp_junkie

different pics of mine.........


----------



## customwhite

The unholy trinity


----------



## satchfan

My AAA flame maple heritage sunburst.

Steve


----------



## tim p

Here's mine 2002 classic, 2003 Sg faded cherry. Ever seen a 3 pickup classic in ebony.


----------



## jtunes

2001 sg standard.




2003 DC standard




2008 67 reissue V




Owned a couple of LP standards over the years but never got pics of em..


----------



## Dave666

and then some


----------



## benjammin420

hey Tim, have you though of taking the pickup covers off


----------



## Tim A

Ben, I prefer them on. This Custom is getting a creme switch tip, and RS kit and she's done!


----------



## Marshall Mann

Les, we miss you! RIP


----------



## Adwex

From last night's gig:


----------



## blkdog

i`m looking at a 2008 goldtop, guy claims it`s a 57 custom shop guitar, but it has a 9 digit serial...sounds like a standard to me...it`s a vos finished gold top...any ideas?


----------



## Adwex

blkdog said:


> i`m looking at a 2008 goldtop, guy claims it`s a 57 custom shop guitar, but it has a 9 digit serial...sounds like a standard to me...it`s a vos finished gold top...any ideas?



Is the S/N stamped into the wood, or inked? The custom shop guitar will be ink.

Look inside the control cavity for "R7" ink stamped.

Are the pickups close to flush with the pickup rings, or do they stick out? The R7 will be flush.

The R7 neck will be FAT...one of the largest necks Gibson ever made.

You could remove the neck pickup and look inside the cavity for the longer neck tenon joint on the R7.

I'm not sure what a Standard Goldtop goes for these days, but the R7 is worth more. If he's trying to push off a Standard as an R7, he's ripping you off.


----------



## Tim A

blkdog, guaranteed it's not an R7. Just google "Gibson serial numbers" and learn how to recognize them for yourself. Also, google "Les Paul 101" for a while lotta LP info.


----------



## blkdog

adwex

i don`t have access to it..seems to be a 2000 model going by the serial number he supplied..8 digit, not 9 as i mentioned...he`s calling it a 57 custom shop made in 2008..think i`l just let it go ..

tim

i`ve been all over those references..lol..that`s why i thought i`d ask..think he`s either got his wires crossed on the 57 custom due to it`s looks or he`s trying it on..the add reads..

1957 Les Paul Goldtop VOS (2008 Model) with hard case, Serial Number: 00170427. This guitar is beautiful! Customer Care is issued through Gibson.
then provides a single photo and links to the gibson 57 customshop reissue..


----------



## noise5150

Here is my Gibson Custom 1960 Les Paul VOS Plain Top - it's literally the same one used in most of the promo photos


----------



## JamesD

My 1997 Gibson Les Paul Classic...


----------



## Adwex

Whoa, that's a funky lookin' top.


----------



## benjammin420

Tim A said:


> Ben, I prefer them on. This Custom is getting a creme switch tip, and RS kit and she's done!



fair enough, shes still a beauty haha (I thought you were done buying guitars )


----------



## benjammin420

JamesD said:


> My 1997 Gibson Les Paul Classic...



is that a special edition? Ive never seen a Classic like that before


----------



## JamesD

benjammin420 said:


> is that a special edition? Ive never seen a Classic like that before



Nope, it was billed simply as a 'Classic'. I refinished it - it used to be transparent amber, but i think it looked more orange than anything. Maple figured this way is called Burl Maple. 

Here's a 'Now and Then'...


----------



## oipunkguy

here's my little project.


----------



## Tim A

blkdog, sounds like a scam or something. R7s have R YMMM or RYMMMM serial numbers. 00170427 would also mean it's a 2000. 1st & 5th numbers.



benjammin420 said:


> fair enough, shes still a beauty haha (I thought you were done buying guitars )


Yeah, so did I. I just sold my Firebird. That means I'll be getting another guitar sooner or later.


----------



## blkdog

thanks tim, seems this guy has no idea of what he has, even the year is way out..i decided to let it go and i bought a near mint 73 sg standard instead...although it might be a 74...lol..very nice, has ted mccarty pups in it but comes with original pat no 2737842 pups..case is in good nick also..


----------



## longfxukxnhair

This is most of my LP's. Im missing pics of my Slash Gold Top and Snake pit and my wine red studio.


----------



## TwinACStacks

TWIN


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

A very fine selection of Gibson guitars shown here.
The only Gibson I own is very dear to my heart ... a 1955 acoustic that my dad (R.I.P.) bought new back then. It was refurbished by my uncle (his brother) a few years ago before he passed away too. So it has double the sentiment.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## matt3310

mine:


----------



## nofearfactor

78' Standard.


----------



## Boldkharma

Man Nice Gibson's!! These threads are always like a train wreck to me cause they remind me of all the Gibby's I have let go/lost over the years : ) I am down to 5 now but I love them!!

09 Traditional Plus, 08 Custom, 04 SG Special





02 X-plorer Pro





08 SJ-200


----------



## 6StringMoFo




----------



## DSL100 Dude

This was a shot of my baby before she got beat up.


----------



## Boldkharma

Pretty!!! I just love the Songwriter Deluxe!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

matt3310 said:


> mine:



You own so many strats and only one Les Paul? Shame on you!





















Just kiddin'


----------



## core

My two Gibson's 

Oxblood Custom





Metallic Grey V XPL


----------



## thrawn86

good pics!


----------



## benjammin420

sweet SG, Ive been wanting one of those for a while


----------



## Tommy Boy

Currently have a '67 reissue Flying V, an '87 Explorer and an '01 Epiphone Les Paul (autographed by Stone Temple Pilots) in the guitarsenal.


----------



## zslane

Three Standards and a Custom:






Trans Black Supreme, after lots of cosmetic hardware changes:






Iommi signature SG:


----------



## StootMonster




----------



## Keefoman

'01 LP Classic. Lollar Imperial buckers, RS electronics, R9 hardware.






'06 CustomShop LP Special 1960 VOS. RS electronics, Tonepros locking studs.


----------



## ant_riv

L - R
Epiphone ES-335 Dot, 1971 Deluxe w/Lollar Imperials, 1973 Deluxe, 1976 L6-S Deluxe, 2005 R8


----------



## Lane Sparber

This is a bad picture of "Sprite," my 2004 Les Paul Standard in the rare and elusive (also UGLY) "Gecko" finish. I have outfitted her with a Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge and a Jazz model in the neck, as I found the "Burstbuckers" she came with to be lacking. On top of that, I wired her up with the full Jimmy Page wiring scheme, so all 4 of her controls have push/pull functions. She may not be beautiful, but I love her! 

-Lane


----------



## ARATSTJ

Strange,

Not one picture of senior member Buggs Crosby's Gibson Guitar/s.

Why does that not surprise me?

As such a self professed expert on Gibson guitars, I was expecting to see pictures of at least a room brimming full of Gibson's collectors specials.

Could it be that a senior member with more than 2000 posts who's a self proclaimed expert on Gibson guitars - doesn't actually own a Gibson guitar?

How strange.....you'd think he could at least afford a cheap Chinese knock off fake one that he's such an expert about to fool everyone else! 

Whats up Buggs - did Elmer just declare wabbit season open?

You gone kinda quiet of late - maybe the first discharge of the season was you shootin your own mouth off in an accidental discharge eh? 

Bye bye Buggs! 

Cheers!


----------



## tim p

Not one picture of senior member Buggs Crosby's Gibson Guitar/s.

Why does that not surprise me?

As such a self professed expert on Gibson guitars, I was expecting to see pictures of at least a room brimming full of Gibson's collectors specials.

Could it be that a senior member with more than 2000 posts who's a self proclaimed expert on Gibson guitars - doesn't actually own a Gibson guitar?

How strange.....you'd think he could at least afford a cheap Chinese knock off fake one that he's such an expert about to fool everyone else!

Whats up Buggs - did Elmer just declare wabbit season open?

You gone kinda quiet of late - maybe the first discharge of the season was you shootin your own mouth off in an accidental discharge eh?

Bye bye Buggs!




I take offense to that and so would a lot of others I'm sure. That was totally uncalled for dude.


----------



## Marshall Mann

ARATSTJ said:


> Strange,
> 
> Not one picture of senior member Buggs Crosby's Gibson Guitar/s.
> 
> Why does that not surprise me?
> 
> As such a self professed expert on Gibson guitars, I was expecting to see pictures of at least a room brimming full of Gibson's collectors specials.
> 
> Could it be that a senior member with more than 2000 posts who's a self proclaimed expert on Gibson guitars - doesn't actually own a Gibson guitar?
> 
> How strange.....you'd think he could at least afford a cheap Chinese knock off fake one that he's such an expert about to fool everyone else!
> 
> Whats up Buggs - did Elmer just declare wabbit season open?
> 
> You gone kinda quiet of late - maybe the first discharge of the season was you shootin your own mouth off in an accidental discharge eh?
> 
> Bye bye Buggs!
> 
> Cheers!



*Let me be the 2nd member to express offense to your statements ARATSTJ. 

Take your criticism to another forum. We dont need any more here.*


----------



## Adwex

ARATSTJ said:


> Strange,
> 
> Not one picture of senior member Buggs Crosby's Gibson Guitar/s.
> 
> Why does that not surprise me?
> 
> As such a self professed expert on Gibson guitars, I was expecting to see pictures of at least a room brimming full of Gibson's collectors specials.
> 
> Could it be that a senior member with more than 2000 posts who's a self proclaimed expert on Gibson guitars - doesn't actually own a Gibson guitar?
> 
> How strange.....you'd think he could at least afford a cheap Chinese knock off fake one that he's such an expert about to fool everyone else!
> 
> Whats up Buggs - did Elmer just declare wabbit season open?
> 
> You gone kinda quiet of late - maybe the first discharge of the season was you shootin your own mouth off in an accidental discharge eh?
> 
> Bye bye Buggs!
> 
> Cheers!



Enough already.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

ARATSTJ said:


> Strange,
> 
> Not one picture of senior member Buggs Crosby's Gibson Guitar/s.
> 
> Why does that not surprise me?
> 
> As such a self professed expert on Gibson guitars, I was expecting to see pictures of at least a room brimming full of Gibson's collectors specials.
> 
> Could it be that a senior member with more than 2000 posts who's a self proclaimed expert on Gibson guitars - doesn't actually own a Gibson guitar?
> 
> How strange.....you'd think he could at least afford a cheap Chinese knock off fake one that he's such an expert about to fool everyone else!
> 
> Whats up Buggs - did Elmer just declare wabbit season open?
> 
> You gone kinda quiet of late - maybe the first discharge of the season was you shootin your own mouth off in an accidental discharge eh?
> 
> Bye bye Buggs!
> 
> Cheers!



Seriously man, What point are you trying to make??


----------



## Adwex

6StringMoFo said:


> Seriously man, What point are you trying to make??
> 
> ...



Spillover from another thread.


----------



## Micky

Let's get back on topic!
Here you go!


----------



## Marshall Mann

Micky said:


> Let's get back on topic!
> Here you go!



Nice shot man!


----------



## 6StringMoFo

matt3310 said:


> mine:



NICE 

Your Les Paul has a lot of Fender groupies


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Marshall Mann said:


> Les, we miss you! RIP




Dude!! I'm not a flame guy, but that flame is gorgeous!!


----------



## DragonSarc




----------



## benjammin420




----------



## spiritdave

Some beautiful guitars here ... I might find a pic and post of mine ... it's beaten to hell but it's one of my baby's along with my cats  hehe ...


----------



## luekemeyer




----------



## Michael1987xl

Here's mine:






Just the first two are gen-U-ine Gibbys: 2001 Les Paul Studio, 2006 Flying V. The Gold ond and Red one are, shall we say,_ Gibsonesque_, much like the "Marshall" cabinets behind them.


----------



## siav

Hi Michael,

Does the bridge pickup in you V sounds a bit "nasal"?
I'm looking for that kind of tone from a V but I've been told this is not true anymore with earlyer models.


----------



## Michael1987xl

siav said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Does the bridge pickup in you V sounds a bit "nasal"?
> I'm looking for that kind of tone from a V but I've been told this is not true anymore with earlyer models.



Hey Siav,

I've got a DiMarzio Super Distortion bridge pickup in mine, and the wiring is all custom, too, so I can only tell you about how mine sounds. 

It's got a great, heavy, classic rock "honk", but it's not 'nasal' by any means. It's certainly a more_ mid-rangey_ guitar than my LP or the look-a-likes, but I've never actually heard one I'd describe as 'nasal', stock p'ups or otherwise.


----------



## siav

Michael1987xl said:


> Hey Siav,
> 
> I've got a DiMarzio Super Distortion bridge pickup in mine, and the wiring is all custom, too, so I can only tell you about how mine sounds.
> 
> It's got a great, heavy, classic rock "honk", but it's not 'nasal' by any means. It's certainly a more_ mid-rangey_ guitar than my LP or the look-a-likes, but I've never actually heard one I'd describe as 'nasal', stock p'ups or otherwise.



Hi Michael,
I remember to have tried a V early 90s end of 80s and the bridge pkup was sounding nasal. As if the tone pot wan't set to zero... but even with other guitars like LPs the bridge pickup was not sounding like that, really surprising.


----------



## Michael1987xl

siav said:


> Hi Michael,
> I remember to have tried a V early 90s end of 80s and the bridge pkup was sounding nasal. As if the tone pot wan't set to zero... but even with other guitars like LPs the bridge pickup was not sounding like that, really surprising.



Well, keep in mind that mine's a little bit of a customized "freak", too. I don't know what capacitors and so forth may have been on the stock V's you tried out, although they usually come with the 498/500 pickup combination and they're pretty good pieces. Along with the Super Distortion in the bridge and the Air Classic in the neck, I've got some pretty neat switching and wiring in that guitar, as well as really good 500K pots and .047 capacitors in there as well, so that might help.

Also, on most V's of my vintage, the pickups are just mounted to/suspended from the plastic pickguard, like on a Strat; I never much cared for that arrangement, frankly. If you look at that picture closely, you'll see that I use pickup mounting rings on mine. In order to do that, I glued little blocks of mahogany into the corners of the pickup routing with 'hide glue', and the mounting ring screws go through the pickguard and into those blocks. That may have an effect on tone and give me a fuller, thicker sound than most. If I'd had the patience, I would have figured out how to mount the p'ups solid to the body, but this seemed like an easier and more flexible compromise.

Either way, again, I've never heard a V that was 'nasal', but I didn't play 100 of them, either.


----------



## telemarshall

Michael1987xl said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the first two are gen-U-ine Gibbys: 2001 Les Paul Studio, 2006 Flying V. The Gold ond and Red one are, shall we say,_ Gibsonesque_, much like the "Marshall" cabinets behind them.



Man, what did you use to polish those babies up with?! They look great!


----------



## Michael1987xl

telemarshall said:


> Man, what did you use to polish those babies up with?! They look great!



Thanks. I use the Gibson Luthier's Choice Hi-Gloss Polish (GREAT stuff) and a lot of elbow grease; on the LP Studio, I used a buffing wheel to smooth it all out. Once that hardens up for a couple of hours, I use the Ernie Ball pump spray; I also use that any time I play them and muck them up. Nitro finishes really need that, I think. Other than that, I keep after them with dry, soft flannel polishing cloths.

On the fretboards I usually use the Ernie Ball Wonder Wipes. If they get a little dry looking or grimey, it's the Gibson Luthier's Choice Fretboard Conditioner. For really severe cases I use Jamestowne Cabinet and Panel Treatment, when I can get it; it's an oil that just soaks right in and seems to last forever. The Jamestowne stuff really brings rosewood back from the brink. Both the LP Studio in that shot and an Esquire a buddy of mine has were genuine basket cases and that Jamestowne oil saved them both.


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

AHH fml, the pics dont seem to be showing up  owell, i have a Gibson les paul custom ebony lol


----------



## nsureit

The two on the left...


----------



## IronMaidenNutter




----------



## ToddOwnz

09 Studio, such a great playing guitar too...


----------



## Adwex

Beautiful Wine Red Studio, Todd.


----------



## ToddOwnz

Adwex said:


> Beautiful Wine Red Studio, Todd.



Thanks man!


----------



## Michael1987xl

ToddOwnz said:


> 09 Studio, such a great playing guitar too...



I'm partial to these myself, and your is outstanding. I agree, they play just great.


----------



## ToddOwnz

Michael1987xl said:


> I'm partial to these myself, and your is outstanding. I agree, they play just great.



Thanks!!! On your pics, you said the goldtop ain't real. Did you build it yourself? I've always wanted to build one from scratch but lack the woodworking tools.

P.S. Your guitars look great!!!


----------



## Michael1987xl

ToddOwnz said:


> Thanks!!! On your pics, you said the goldtop ain't real. Did you build it yourself? I've always wanted to build one from scratch but lack the woodworking tools.
> 
> P.S. Your guitars look great!!!



Thanks, Todd. I appreciate the compliment. I guess the answer to your question, though, depends on how you define "built it"; I certainly "built it to suit me". The Gold one is actually one of those $100.00 Chinese "LP Project" guitars; I think the company was "Eden". It comes routed, in theory, for two humbuckers and the control cavities, and with a really nice polyurethane finish, complete with the binding. You do have to take a drill press or router to the body in order to make the holes/routs for whatever bridge and tailpiece you want to use and set the nut as well, though. 

I bought it for three reasons; one, I wanted a guitar I could experiment on without fear of ruining a good instrument. Second, I wanted something that would not require as much care/caution as my other guitars, and polyurethane was perfect for that. Finally, I always wanted an all gold (not just a "gold top"), all mahogany, set neck guitar and I literally tripped over the thing one night on e-bay. The price all-in @ $200.00 was right, included shipping, the cavity covers, and the case (it's a crappy case, but, hey...) and then I just sweated over whether it would actually show up. I got regular e-mails regarding shipping and it was in my hands via parcel post from Beijing in less than two weeks after I bought it. Be advised, however, that when the _first_ guitar arrived (uh oh!) it was gorgeous, but the neck was literally cocked to one side. I sent an e-mail, they responded with the phone number of their contact in California who made arrangements for me to ship it their warehouse in Walnut, CA (they paid the shipping, too) and then kept me up to date on the second one, which arrived even quicker, has a nice, straight neck and is the one you see in the picture.

If you look closely, you'll notice that the headstock doesn't have a true "open book" design, in that there's no cleft in the middle of it. To keep any ne'er-do-wells from doing anything unscrupulous with the guitar should it ever fall into the wrong hands, I didn't change that and I deliberately put a three-screw, bell shaped, brass truss rod cover on it as well, although it would have taken a two screw cover easily.

In any event, on mine, I did measure it all out (not easy for someone as impatient as I am) with spec's from Tone Pros and I used my buddy's drill press to make the holes for the bridge/tail piece. I had to clean up the routs for the wiring, pickups and switch (just a hair too small), added some decals to the head stock, hit the head stock with a little polyurethane spray and there it was. I added the Tone Pros locking bridge and tail piece, cut a corian nut (it comes with a crappy plastic piece; no good), installed some SD pickups (Jazz/JB) and put a Jimmy Page wiring harness in it, so I got to learn how to do that, too. I eventually added the Seymour Duncan Triple Shot pickup rings to it, so that experiment part of the deal came through for me even moths after I finished the actual assembly. I also had to clearance the tuner holes which I did with a small barrel sander on my Dremel tool (also too small). A word of warning here for anyone who finds themselves in that fix; I learned the hard way YEARS ago not to use a drill to do that, especially on a finished guitar. All you need is the drill bit to bite, get stuck and BANG, you've got a split headstock. I was able to fix that guitar, but it wasn't one of my prouder moments.

I will add, however, that the guitar required a LOT of fret work to play at all, so I got to learn how to do that, too, but the fingerboard is a really nice rosewood and no one was more surprised than me at how well it played when I was done. The action is low without any real buzz. The intonation is fine, but I'm in the middle of putting an Earvana nut on it, to try it. The truss rod works exceptionally well, but, curiously, in reverse for some reason. The neck is not quite 50's fat, but certainly bigger than either of my Gibsons, but all of the other dimensions match my Les Paul, literally, to the millimeter, except for the headstock angle, but its still closer than the other "fakes" I've seen. Overall, when I was done setting it up, the guitar has a very "Epiphone" feel to it, which isn't all together bad; it's certainly not as nice to play as the real thing, but it's pretty damn close. In all, it was a great learning experience and I got a pretty decent guitar built the way I wanted it out of the whole thing.


----------



## TheGuv'nor

heres my faded V... hope the picture works..??


----------



## Michael1987xl

TheGuv'nor said:


> heres my faded V... hope the picture works..??
> View attachment 3085



A V with 3 p'ups? Very Nice!

That guitar deserves a better pic, dude!


----------



## Toogy




----------



## ToddOwnz

Very nice toogy, they look great!!!


----------



## tonefreak

no gibson's here 

but I was at a concert last night, and they had a fan come up, about 5 songs from the end, turn around a bunch of times, then toss a t shirt to the crowd, and the joke was that he didn't get a t-shirt









Instead they gave him the Gibson Les Paul Junior that the lead guitarist had been playing for the past 40 minutes...

the kid was a guitarist and drummer...


----------



## Dave666

Toogy said:


>



How's that SD Phat Cat sounding in that studio LP? (It is a Phat Cat, I suppose???)
And what bridge PU are you using?

All of them look nice!!


----------



## Michael1987xl

Toogy, that thing is _crazy_ hot!

Really nice!


----------



## Toogy

Dave666 said:


> How's that SD Phat Cat sounding in that studio LP? (It is a Phat Cat, I suppose???)
> And what bridge PU are you using?
> 
> All of them look nice!!



It was actually a GFS Mean-90, but I have since swapped it out for a Burstbucker #2, the GFS wasn't really want I wanted.

The Bridge pickup is a Dimarzio Super Distortion.


----------



## Toogy

Michael1987xl said:


> Toogy, that thing is _crazy_ hot!
> 
> Really nice!



Thanks! It photographs well! It's a 2008 Standard Faded with a 500T in the bridge position and stock Burstbucker Pro in the neck.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

tonefreak said:


> no gibson's here
> 
> but I was at a concert last night, and they had a fan come up, about 5 songs from the end, turn around a bunch of times, then toss a t shirt to the crowd, and the joke was that he didn't get a t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead they gave him the Gibson Les Paul Junior that the lead guitarist had been playing for the past 40 minutes...
> 
> the kid was a guitarist and drummer...



I'd definately give the kid my guitar and point while nodding at him to make the audiance go crazy!


----------



## proby73

95 Standard with WCR Darkburst pups and RS kit with NOS PIO Caps.


----------



## IbanezMark

Michael1987xl said:


> Toogy, that thing is _crazy_ hot!
> 
> Really nice!



That's a real beauty, I LOVE it


----------



## tarznamps

All of my Gibson's and Epi's:





My Gold Tops:


----------



## Michael1987xl

tarznamps said:


> All of my Gibson's and Epi's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Gold Tops:



Yikes. I don't even want to know where you keep all of that. I live in a really good sized condo and my girlfriend is constantly bitching about cases under bed, behind cabinets, under couches, yada yada yada. 

That's impressive, dude.


----------



## StootMonster

Do you own a music store or something?


----------



## tarznamps

No, but my local Gibson dealer really likes me!


----------



## StootMonster

tarznamps said:


> No, but my local Gibson dealer really likes me!



Looking at your avatar, i'd say your local marshall dealer does as well.


----------



## bscenefilms

I bought this LPC around 1984 from a shop in Glendale CA for $300. Normally, these would go for $500-$700 back then but the guitar had been stolen and the serial number altered. Since the serial was altered, it took a bit of research to find out the real year of the instrument (1977).

I know a lot of folks hate the 70s Gibson products but this instrument has been rock solid for me and I have loved it.


----------



## bscenefilms

Ack, sorry for that huge pic - forgot it was that big!


----------



## cudamax2343

Damn when I started this Thread I had no Idea that it would go on sooooooooooo long. P.S. love the gaint close-up photo of the headstock.


----------



## tim p

Here's my new classic, traded for my black classic.


----------



## StootMonster

bscenefilms said:


> I bought this LPC around 1984 from a shop in Glendale CA for $300. Normally, these would go for $500-$700 back then but the guitar had been stolen and the serial number altered. Since the serial was altered, it took a bit of research to find out the real year of the instrument (1977).
> 
> I know a lot of folks hate the 70s Gibson products but this instrument has been rock solid for me and I have loved it.



It's a fake, bro.





hahaha, j/k.

Great looking guitar. I love the blonds.


----------



## luekemeyer




----------



## V-man




----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow, you got a few V s there.
I likey.


----------



## seeker of rock

I only have one Gibson, but I do love it.


----------



## V-man

66 galaxie said:


> Wow, you got a few V s there.
> I likey.



Thanks. Those are just the Gibsons, I have more Non-Gibson Vs than I do Gibsons Vs


----------



## MartyStrat54

I play mainly Strat's, but I do have this.


----------



## seeker of rock

MartyStrat54 said:


> I play mainly Strat's, but I do have this.



Flametop Explorer...sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Adwex

seeker of rock said:


> Flametop Explorer...sweeeeeeeeeet!



I didn't know they made Explorers with maple tops.
That looks awesome.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well my picture went down. What's up with that?


----------



## MartyStrat54

I'm putting the picture up again.






When I loaded it up, the other pictures came up as well. Not trying to be a hog, just trying to get the pic up.


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

Wow, you guys have got some really sweet axes. Those Gold Tops are making me cry.


----------



## gtrman

I have a white Gibson Les Paul Custom and a Les Paul Standard but couldn't pass this one up when I came across it. My latest:










http://www.gibson.com/Slash/Gibson Custom/GibsonCustomSlashInspired/


----------



## go_cowboys

zslane..... I envy you. Your Iommi SG is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! Wish I can get one of those....


----------



## cudamax2343

Damn Dude. It looks nice but whats up with the Intonation? It can't sound good or right with the saddles in that position. What is it out of range?


----------



## j2112c

gtrman said:


> I have a white Gibson Les Paul Custom and a Les Paul Standard but couldn't pass this one up when I came across it. My latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/Slash/Gibson Custom/GibsonCustomSlashInspired/



ooohhhh Mama!


----------



## wmrobrtsn

2009 Les Paul Traditional


----------



## StootMonster

luekemeyer said:


>



This is one beautiful Les Paul.


----------



## ayy itss daveee

gtrman said:


> I have a white Gibson Les Paul Custom and a Les Paul Standard but couldn't pass this one up when I came across it. My latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/Slash/Gibson Custom/GibsonCustomSlashInspired/



Whoooo wheeee!! Now that's an axe!


----------



## ayy itss daveee




----------



## Lespaulnmarshall




----------



## gtrman

ayy itss daveee said:


>



Looks magnificent !
I'm assuming this is the new Appetite model ?
So did you go for the aged and signed one ? 

I got the Slash Inspired model ... real happy with that one.


----------



## ayy itss daveee

Thanks man! And yes that's the new Appetite!

Not aged and signed haha, that's a bit out of my price range. This is the USA model. One of the VERY few with a correct orientation chevron top.


----------



## Roadburn

Voilà

2001 Standard, Honeyburst, one of the last batches before they made chambering standard for the LP


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Glad to see there is Gibson love here!!

At Harmony Central, Gibsons must be the most hated guitars on the board. Hater's gonna hate. I love Gibson's. 

On the same note, I think most of the posters are 16 y/o kids who thinks a Line 6 Spider through a Schecter is awesome.


----------



## diesect20022000

<br/>
[IMG]http://www.marshall...bums-me-picture3402-erline-new-pups.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## marantz1300

gtrman said:


> I have a white Gibson Les Paul Custom and a Les Paul Standard but couldn't pass this one up when I came across it. My latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/Slash/Gibson Custom/GibsonCustomSlashInspired/



Thats so pretty.I'm tempted to scrape the paint off my 71 GT.Its crazed to f**k anyway.






It shows up more at some angles then others.The back looks one piece,I wonder if the top is ?


----------



## SoloDallas

Here I am



lps by SoloDallas, on Flickr


----------



## StootMonster

Workin' on their tan eh?


----------



## SoloDallas

StootMonster said:


> Workin' on their tan eh?



The phrase "fade 'em all!" comes to mind


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

SoloDallas said:


> The phrase "fade 'em all!" comes to mind



Wich one is your holy grail 1953/1959 convertion?


----------



## SoloDallas

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Wich one is your holy grail 1953/1959 convertion?



First left


----------



## IbanezMark

marantz1300 said:


> Thats so pretty.I'm tempted to scrape the paint off my 71 GT.Its crazed to f**k anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows up more at some angles then others.The back looks one piece,I wonder if the top is ?



Please don't scrape the GT!!!!!!!!!!
Sell it to me before you scrape it. That thing has mojo :cool2:


----------



## 66 galaxie

My Gibsons, someday I might get another Les Paul.


----------



## diesect20022000

oh thyeeit you brought it ow-n!









both are SG specials but, differ IMENSELY in every aspect of build and tone.
the bottom one's a gloss special 06 model with a 500T in the bridge and a duncan 59 in the neck though i will be throwing a nailbomb and warpig in soon.
the other is a goth with ebony fretboard and a 490R in the neck and Miracle Mn inthe bridge. i am really into BK pickups so far. very unique sounds.Also a side note: NEITHER have the top heavy SG curse! both have a great even weight distribution and dynamite tone but, sound NOTHING alike even with the same pickups and electronics.


----------



## Frankie

Okay!

1981 ES-335





2006 Flying V





1998 Les Paul Special


----------



## 00jett

Dude thats a sick special! Iv been looking for a pre 97 cause its the last year they had neck binding and the pearl type headstock logo. For now my Epi Riviera with p94s will feed my p90 addiction.


----------



## Frankie

Yeah, I would've preferred a slightly earlier one too for the binding, but I stole that thing for like $750 so I couldn't say no. I don't play it anyway though, so I don't really care. It was cool until I crashed 2 cars and my Harley, now my back hurts too bad to play a heavy guitar like that. That Special is heavier than my old LP Standard! I ended up giving that guitar to my dad because he liked it so much.


----------



## Frankie

Here's my old Standard and the SG that my pop and I end up swapping back and forth:


----------



## 00jett

> That Special is heavier than my old LP Standard! I ended up giving that guitar to my dad because he liked it so much.



That must be once dense piece of wood to weigh more than a standard..


----------



## Frankie

00jett said:


> That must be once dense piece of wood to weigh more than a standard..



Yeah, the Bigsby don't help much either.


----------



## IbanezMark

Frankie said:


> Yeah, the Bigsby don't help much either.



but they're definitely handy if you have an SG with mad neck dive.
Just bolt on one of them anchors and you're set


----------



## Frankie

Good call!


----------



## 00jett

> Yeah, the Bigsby don't help much either.



Oh I understand that...


----------



## Frankie

Hot!


----------



## TwinACStacks

All those guitars are Gorgeous but what REALLY gets me Everytime is a Beautiful Plaintop. Am I the only one who feels this way?

Gtrman that LP is exceptional.

 TWIN


----------



## bon83

Nice guitars guys!!! 

I`m in...
















Rock `n` Roll

bon83


----------



## diesect20022000

Frankie said:


> Yeah, I would've preferred a slightly earlier one too for the binding, but I stole that thing for like $750 so I couldn't say no. I don't play it anyway though, so I don't really care. It was cool until I crashed 2 cars and my Harley, now my back hurts too bad to play a heavy guitar like that. That Special is heavier than my old LP Standard! I ended up giving that guitar to my dad because he liked it so much.



yeah my goth is like that man. it weighs more than my old standard or studio's i had. I'm thinking about offing it for a studio with ebony board though.


----------



## Diocletian

Just got this at the weekend. I love my Epiphones but it's cool to finally own a Gibson. 




Studio! by stormwatch1977, on Flickr


----------



## TwinACStacks

Diocletian said:


> Just got this at the weekend. I love my Epiphones but it's cool to finally own a Gibson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio! by stormwatch1977, on Flickr



Those Vintage Mahogany Studios KILL.

 TWIN


----------



## IbanezMark

TwinACStacks said:


> Those Vintage Mahogany Studios KILL.
> 
> TWIN



They're definitely a guitar you wouldn't be afraid to use.


----------



## luekemeyer

2010 Traditional - Desert Burst


----------



## luekemeyer

TwinACStacks said:


> Those Vintage Mahogany Studios KILL.
> 
> TWIN



I agree.. One of my next guitars to buy..


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Don't have the faded V anymore and you can flame me if you want but the Corvus is a sweet guitar!! So much hate for these when nobody has even played one. Tone is all that matters!!


----------



## Diocletian

TwinACStacks said:


> Those Vintage Mahogany Studios KILL.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah, it's pretty sweet. When I started looking at finally shelling out for a Gibson I couldn't believe how the Studios were half the price of the Standards. I was going to get a nice Standard, but I saw that faded Studio and couldn't get it out my head. If I'd bought a Standard for over a grand I'd have wished I'd got the Studio, it just had my name on it, you all know what I mean.


----------



## cagamp1

My only Gibson...fer now. Love at first sight, watched it hang on a wall for over two years, had to have it.
View attachment 3830


----------



## iBrows

My lovely Lester. Has nickel Grovers now though and different knobs.


----------



## tm0099

My prized possessions (second only to my baby daughter)..........


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

Heres one of them


----------



## matt3310




----------



## splatter

heres mine


----------



## TheLoudness!!

splatter said:


> heres mine



I want that EXPLORER!!!!!!!


----------



## God of Thunder

Here is my 1998 Les Paul Standard


----------



## tc1969




----------



## Adwex

^AXE^ said:


>



Holy crap AXE, is that a new aquisition? I haven't spent much time over at MLP lately, I must've missed it. That thing is as gawgeous as you are.


----------



## ^AXE^

New R8 Sunrise Tea burst. Got it at Eddies Guitars. (Brett)


----------



## custom53

splatter said:


> heres mine



Splatter...! You suck...! You're Axcess has a nicer top than mine and now I see your Explorer with an awesome top...!

I never cared for Gibsons Explorers.. They always seemed boring. That is why I liked Hamer Standards... But the top on yours is great and then to have binding...!

Seriously, nice guitars bro....! The JMP in the background ain't bad either...!

Might as well put some pics of mine up...






























okay, the next two aren't actual Gibsons...


----------



## splatter

custom53 said:


> Splatter...! You suck...! You're Axcess has a nicer top than mine and now I see your Explorer with an awesome top...!
> 
> I never cared for Gibsons Explorers.. They always seemed boring. That is why I liked Hamer Standards... But the top on yours is great and then to have binding...!
> 
> Seriously, nice guitars bro....! The JMP in the background ain't bad either...!
> 
> Might as well put some pics of mine up...



thanks , and I deserve all the credit cause I hand carved the tops out of a maple tree I pulled up by hand 
I'm sure you know the explorer is from the first run of explorer pros . I always wanted one and I just got this one about 2 months ago . It plays and sound as good as it looks . 
The JMP is my Friedman KS and its SWEEET.
Your axcess has a subtle less defined thing going on that looks pretty cool IMO . One of the other lesters has a top almost identical to my axcess.


----------



## redscott131

My favorite guitar from the few that I do own. (1996) Gibson EDS-1275 Double Neck


----------



## custom53

splatter said:


> thanks , and I deserve all the credit cause I hand carved the tops out of a maple tree I pulled up by hand
> I'm sure you know the explorer is from the first run of explorer pros . I always wanted one and I just got this one about 2 months ago . It plays and sound as good as it looks .
> The JMP is my Friedman KS and its SWEEET.
> Your axcess has a subtle less defined thing going on that looks pretty cool IMO . One of the other lesters has a top almost identical to my axcess.



Yeah, that is my '04 Standard. One of my "keepers" for sure....


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Thats absolutely awesome, Red. Always wanted one of those. Ever since i saw Zep in Tuscaloosa in..I think '75...maybe '74


----------



## splatter

redscott131 said:


> My favorite guitar from the few that I do own. (1996) Gibson EDS-1275 Double Neck



my back hurts just looking at that


----------



## redscott131

splatter said:


> my back hurts just looking at that



Nahh. Just get a big shoulder strap (spreads out the extra weight). It is a big chunk of wood (that will make you sweat after holding it up for a while), but it's really not that bad. People go ape shit when you bring it out, and their cheering lifts your energy level up (helps with the weight). Believe it or not, the Epiphone version weighs a lot more.


----------



## custom53

_"my back hurts just looking at that"_


Gotta be lighter than this...


----------



## marantz1300

Just added embossed covers.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow, I love the flame on the one on the left!
Nice fiddles!


----------



## IbanezMark

good to see some DSL love as well, Axe!


----------



## SGman




----------



## SGman




----------



## ^AXE^

IbanezMark said:


> good to see some DSL love as well, Axe!



It's a beast!


----------



## diesect20022000

SGman said:


>



If you were a girl i'd marry you! SG's!!!!!!!!!!

speaking of here are mine. The goth is for sale or trade though, for some reason it never suits me.whatever though, love your axes man.


----------



## diesect20022000

I wish i had that trade i got offered...i'd LOVE to post the 83 expolorer but, the guy flaked.


----------



## luekemeyer




----------



## tonefreak

luekemeyer said:


>



Luke, you really should't post pictures of that guitar...



I've now gone through 3 keyboards drooling over it.


LOL just kidding. 

sick guitar!


----------



## luekemeyer

tonefreak said:


> Luke, you really should't post pictures of that guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> I've now gone through 3 keyboards drooling over it.
> 
> 
> LOL just kidding.
> 
> sick guitar!


Haaa I have to post them every chance I get. I rub it down every night before I go to bed.


----------



## SGman

Thanks, I love full access dot necks.
SG's, DC, 335's, Explorers, Firebirds, Flying V's
Had an '85 Brownburst years ago, no access and too heavy. I traded it for my Plexi Tremolo head in '91


----------



## SGman

diesect20022000 said:


> If you were a girl i'd marry you! SG's!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> speaking of here are mine. The goth is for sale or trade though, for some reason it never suits me.whatever though, love your axes man.




Love your green special


----------



## Wycked Lester

Here's mine.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## jackassrock

luekemeyer said:


> Haaa I have to post them every chance I get. I rub it down every night before I go to bed.



Seriously guys, let's keep the discussion in this thread guitar related.


----------



## Marshall Mann

Wycked Lester said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



She's a beauty Lester! Is that a stock finish????


----------



## Luvverly Joobly




----------



## IbanezMark

Luvverly Joobly said:


>



..and I think I popped a chubby 
That black custom is SEXY


----------



## Wycked Lester

@ MM

Thanks!

--Yea, its stock finish. Its just regular ole early 80's "wine red" but the paint is really dead now, and it kinda looks a little purple in the pic.


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

IbanezMark said:


> ..and I think I popped a chubby
> That black custom is SEXY





Cheers!


----------



## TKLP

OK,


----------



## al3d

2001 Gibson Les Paul R9 Historic...my main squeeze...it just sounds like a ton of brick in my JMP 78.. bridge, tail peice and studs all upgrades to accurate 59 hardware, aged naturally, new rings and pickguard, aged as well and complete new vintage style electronic..


----------



## cagamp1

Thought I'd post these. It's the Gibson custom "Spirit of America" LP in the sign-in building on Ellis Island. LOTS OF COPPER ON IT.
View attachment 3995


View attachment 3996


View attachment 3997


----------



## gibsonguitar1988

I have waaaay to many to post, but here is my #1. It's a 2000 Gibson Les Paul Classic with WB Habanero pickups. It outplays every darn guitar I pick up and it sounds better than anything I've tried. It even outplayed and sounded better than a 1968 Gibson Les Paul Custom, which the other guitar player in my band has. I play in an Eagles tribute playing Joe Walsh's parts and this is my main axe. I absolutely love it and would put it up against any reissue or custom shop model. Pretty much anything except a vintage 'Burst LOL!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Luvverly Joobly said:


>



Is that a standard faded? It looks great!!! Is it naturally aged?

Here's my Lester, the pic isn't realy good though:


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Is that a standard faded? It looks great!!! Is it naturally aged?
> 
> Here's my Lester, the pic isn't realy good though:



It is naturally beaten up Page model. It now has aged nickel BKP Crawler and a S.D Ant b in the neck slot. 

Your LP looks sweet to BTW!


----------



## BDozer

Lots and lots of worderful guitars here.

Here's mine, a Lightburst Standard and an Ebony Classic Custom:


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Luvverly Joobly said:


> It is naturally beaten up Page model. It now has aged nickel BKP Crawler and a S.D Ant b in the neck slot.
> 
> Your LP looks sweet to BTW!



I just love the tone of those Page sigs, they kill! 

Thanks for the compliment about my LP. She's probably gonna' get black plastics soon.


----------



## marantz1300




----------



## IbanezMark

BDozer said:


> Lots and lots of worderful guitars here.
> 
> Here's mine, a Lightburst Standard and an Ebony Classic Custom:



You guys need to stop posting pics of ebony customs...
I have serious GAS


----------



## speyfly

My latest addition to the family...


----------



## JCarno

New(to me) Studio:


----------



## Peri Patetic

Greetings. Do you still have the red L6-S? How does it play? Is it all original? Any interest in selling?



ant_riv said:


> L - R
> Epiphone ES-335 Dot, 1971 Deluxe w/Lollar Imperials, 1973 Deluxe, 1976 L6-S Deluxe, 2005 R8


----------



## ESPVH

My 1998 LP Standard:


----------



## Matty P

I just upgraded a few months ago.....Totally worth it.


----------



## janarn

'62 ES-175




Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu

'10 R9 with original PAF's




Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu

'62 Les Paul Junior




Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## Clammy

Gibbos currently in my arsenal:

1990 Flying V (DiMarzio X2N bridge pickup):






1992 Explorer (this isn't a picture of my actual guitar, which also has an X2N at the bridge, but mine is more or less the same. I'll get an actual shot soon):






2001 Blackbird:






I also used to have a black 1993 Les Paul Custom. I traded it for a 1984 handmade BC Rich Warlock bass which I still own. I kinda miss the LPC, and may someday get another one.

Cheers!


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> You guys need to stop posting pics of ebony customs...
> I have serious GAS




i'm with ya mark. that is a SEXY guitar...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

JCarno said:


> New(to me) Studio:



Dude...you stole my axe!....nah...just kidding....I have the exact same black cherry studio...mine's a '92...absolutely love it


----------



## luekemeyer




----------



## JCarno

chuckharmonjr said:


> Dude...you stole my axe!....nah...just kidding....I have the exact same black cherry studio...mine's a '92...absolutely love it



Yea, It's a beast for sure. 
I wasn't happy with how high I had to set the TP to keep the strings from hitting the bridge so I did the infamous topwrap. Now the TP is screwed down tight to the body. I prefer it this way. I couldn't stand looking at it before because it always looked like the TP posts were bending. Could've just been an illusion?


----------



## rlconklin

Here's mine, I got it a couple months ago.


----------



## Madaxeman

Here's my 2001 Gibson Customshop 1957 Goldtop. Will post some pics of my 58 later.


----------



## Madaxeman

And here is my Gibson 2001 58 Reissue


----------



## iBrows

Here's mine.


----------



## bscenefilms

Wow - some truly stunning instruments here. Here is my 77 LPC:






Bought her in 82 for $300.

Here is me playing a solo over the break in Moondance with it. Crappy cell phone recording (sorry). This is plugged into my JCM900 XL-X 5881 - No pedals, just straight on in:

http://www.b-scenefilms.com/lp.mp3


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

iBrows said:


> Here's mine.



Ohh that's sweet, what pickups did you put in that one?

I still habe the original burstbucker pros but I'm realy considering swapping for some Bare Knuckle Mules, and maybe a Black dog in the bridge. 

BTW, Is that one of those ABR-1's that fits Nashvile bridge posts?


----------



## Turrican

My triple stain. Flash makes it look lighter then it is.


----------



## johnfv

I'm mostly a Strat guy but you guys have posted some AWESOME guitar pictures. Do guitars I don't own any more count? Here is my Firebird I, a late transitional reverse model (note the headstock and Kluson 6 in line tuners). I bought it when I was 15, it was my main guitar for 10+ years but finally I had to sell it because I needed the money. Wish I still had her...


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

My 2010 Gibson Les Paul Studio Deluxe 60's:

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## diesel king

Some beautiful Gibson's in this thread! I want a black custom bad!!

Heres mine...


----------



## charveldan




----------



## Redders

Just purchased this today, very happy with it


----------



## ^AXE^

Just the Lesters.


----------



## graydane

my '78 wine red Deluxe, had her since early '79



[/IMG]

uh my homemade strap locks since there wasn't really anything back then, with same strap too, funny.



[/IMG] 



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## graydane

my '78 wine red Deluxe, had her since early '79



[/IMG]

uh my homemade strap locks since there wasn't really anything back then, with same strap too, funny.



[/IMG] 



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Stoneboat




----------



## Blakey




----------



## charveldan

cudamax2343 said:


> Come on. Let's See-em


----------



## JayCM800

My punk rock guitar!





"Hardcore Punk" sticker on the pickup selector ring





The sound of rock! Gibson 490R &498T Pickups





This one will always be special


----------



## Username2

Gibson ES-359
Gibson Silverburst
Gibson SummerJam
Gibson 58RI VOS


----------



## richieG

57 Reissue


----------



## kelv_w

love the lemon drop.


----------



## bandols




----------



## trobdcso

This is my latest purchase...


----------



## jimmyace2006

first row
09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC

second row
aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9


----------



## richieG

jimmyace2006 said:


> first row
> 09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC
> 
> second row
> aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9



Holy Moley. Some nice guitars there man!


----------



## gtrman

jimmyace2006 said:


> first row
> 09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC
> 
> second row
> aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9



Droooooool .... that is a SICK collection !!!!


----------



## ESPVH

My '98 Gibby Standard:




'98 Gibby & '89 MIK Epi Custom


----------



## Madaxeman

My guess is this is a 2001/2 R8. 
Damn nice guitar.


----------



## trobdcso

jimmyace2006 said:


> first row
> 09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC
> 
> second row
> aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9



That is some serious coin sitting there. Nice!


----------



## jimmyace2006

trobdcso said:


> That is some serious coin sitting there. Nice!


 
It is less than it was a year ago! haha


----------



## gibsonguitar1988

Very nice LPs Jimmyace.


----------



## Midnight Blues

*Midnight Blues*

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

jimmyace2006 said:


> first row
> 09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC
> 
> second row
> aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9


I love every les paul in your collection! Questions: Do you always have them on display hanging off the wall? aren't you afraid of these getting damaged easily? If it were me, they'd all be in cases when not in use because I'd be way too afraid to lose even one! I have a Gibson Les Paul that always rests in a case, but even my less expensive (but just as important to me) epiphones les paul standards rest in cases when I'm not taking them to practice or gigs. Great collection once again.


----------



## jimmyace2006

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I love every les paul in your collection! Questions: Do you always have them on display hanging off the wall? aren't you afraid of these getting damaged easily? If it were me, they'd all be in cases when not in use because I'd be way too afraid to lose even one! I have a Gibson Les Paul that always rests in a case, but even my less expensive (but just as important to me) epiphones les paul standards rest in cases when I'm not taking them to practice or gigs. Great collection once again.


 

They are insured. It is comprehensive coverage. But they are very safe on the wall. If I did not see them, I would forget about them and play them less. Plus it is a lot easier to pull one off the wall & play it than drag the case out, etc.


----------



## gtrman

jimmyace2006 said:


> They are insured. It is comprehensive coverage. But they are very safe on the wall. If I did not see them, I would forget about them and play them less. Plus it is a lot easier to pull one off the wall & play it than drag the case out, etc.



How do you choose which one to play ?
They all look so "delicious" 

Page aged and Gibbons aged ... drooooooool


----------



## Madaxeman

Some better picks of my 57 & 58 reissues


----------



## jimmyace2006

gtrman said:


> How do you choose which one to play ?
> They all look so "delicious"
> 
> Page aged and Gibbons aged ... drooooooool


 

I usually just go by a whim! That Gibbons has 1959 PAFs in it....so does the R9 braz.


----------



## gtrman

jimmyace2006 said:


> I usually just go by a whim! That Gibbons has 1959 PAFs in it....so does the R9 braz.



DD.... (double - drool)
Too bad I'm maxed out at the moment ... just purchased the EVH Frankenstein guitar ... but I have set my goal on getting a good VOS 59 later this years and I might go for an oldie .... 
Gibbons, Felder, Bloomfield if I am able to get one for a passable deal ...

Man... too be able to be in that room of yours a few hours .. that would be guitar heaven 

P.S 
I do have 6 Les Pauls myself ... 57 VOS, 58 VOS, Ace Frehley signature, Joe Bonamassa signature, White Custom and a Standard ... a laughable collection compared to yours haha


----------



## jimmyace2006

not laughable my friend. it takes time to build up. my collection churns pretty regularly and is not worth what it used to be


----------



## Roadburn

You guys are killing me, with me plain old standard....

That is nicely worn there LibertyMachine. Never thought those customs had such a thick paintjob.


----------



## telemarshall

Just put nickel pickup covers on my SG Faded the other night. 

I still have to put new strings on and adjust the pups, but I think I'm likin' the look..


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

LibertyMachine said:


>


Thank you for posting these great pics. It is very encouraging to me to know that a well-made Gibson Les Paul can really hang in there time and again. I purchased my first brand new $1000+ guitar in February and I was just hoping that it would last...and after seeing these pics, I'm feeling more reassured.


----------



## Steve0525

Hey boys nice Stuff!!!

Here's my baby with my other baby


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Hey boys nice Stuff!!!
> 
> Here's my baby with my other baby




i see the les paul brings out the demon in her. LOL


----------



## tonefreak

Steve0525 said:


> Hey boys nice Stuff!!!
> 
> Here's my baby with my other baby




or is that a

'dad... this guitar weighs almost as much as i do... GET IT OFF.'

look? lol


----------



## IbanezMark

"imprinting"


----------



## gtrman

My Gibsons: VOS R7 - VOS R8 - JB sig - Ace sig (my White Custom not home right now ...)


----------



## mike mike

jimmyace2006 said:


> first row
> 09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC
> 
> second row
> aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9



MY god. the Aged pahge #1 and 2 make me want an LP


----------



## TyrackT71

I got 2! a 1970 Gibson SG special and a 2008 Gibson Les Paul studio! both well worn and loved


----------



## tonefreak

nice purple pick. same ones i use.


----------



## watchtheskies

tonefreak said:


> nice purple pick. same ones i use.



me too!


----------



## TyrackT71

Only picks ive ever used, they just felt "right" from the start


----------



## tonefreak

TyrackT71 said:


> Only picks ive ever used, they just felt "right" from the start





i'm a big fan of thick picks. i was using them green gator grip ones, but they wear down SO fast. like... 

so i switched to these purple tortex ones. much better. the only reason i have to buy new packs of them now and again is because i loose em lol


----------



## Jason77

TyrackT71 said:


> I got 2! a 1970 Gibson SG special and a 2008 Gibson Les Paul studio! both well worn and loved



nice! i could be very happy playing nothing but this rig.


----------



## Tango




----------



## johnfv

*I'm in...*

I've been mostly a Strat guy for a long time so been a few years since I owned any Gibsons. Recently picked up this beauty:


----------



## jimmyace2006

Which one of the ACE 300 guitars is that? What number?



gtrman said:


> My Gibsons: VOS R7 - VOS R8 - JB sig - Ace sig (my White Custom not home right now ...)


----------



## SteveGangi

My wine red '78 LPC.


----------



## gtrman

jimmyace2006 said:


> Which one of the ACE 300 guitars is that? What number?



It's not one of the 300.. it's the production model.
It's in mint condition so i'm happy either way ... it is pretty much the same guitar.


----------



## jimmyace2006

gtrman said:


> It's not one of the 300.. it's the production model.
> It's in mint condition so i'm happy either way ... it is pretty much the same guitar.


 

I should have seen the Nashville bridge and the truss rod cover. You threw me off with the tuner buttons and the pick guard!


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Jucciz

I could've photoshopped the non-Gibsons away, but what the heck...

To be honest with you, the '57 Reissue Goldtop was swapped to a Suhr Pro S4, and the Ibanez hollowbody has been sold. Otherwise the picture is pretty much up-to-date, apart from some pickup changes.


----------



## Jason77

^AXE^ said:


>



i want one of these in the worst way. what year is it?


----------



## ^AXE^

2011 68 ri.


----------



## diesel king

AXE your custom is SWEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## mike mike

'05 Gibson Explorer. MY #1 since '09


----------



## AFD100

Here are just a few


----------



## AFD100

another one


----------



## AFD100

couple more 














the vos in the pic is the one signed by slash when i met him
afd


----------



## Snakeface

that plaintop is hot as hell....


----------



## Georgiatec

jimmyace2006 said:


> first row
> 09 bloom, 03 r9 braz, 03 r0 braz, 09 r9, 98 DC
> 
> second row
> aged Page #1, signed / aged Page #2, aged Gibbons Pearly Gates, 10 r9



Awesome guitars dude....your wallpaper sucks tho`


----------



## colchar

Here is my first, and indeed my only, Gibson. She is a Les Paul Traditional Faded and is part of a limited run of only 200 that were made for a retailer here in Canada.

The pictures aren't great but they will do for now. The pick guard is back on at the moment but I included the third picture anyway because it shows off even more of the grain on her.


----------



## AFD100

Snakeface said:


> that plaintop is hot as hell....



Thanks! thats my slash VOS from 2008 run, I got to meet him and he signed it


----------



## BluesDisciple

http://[IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee404/mwacton/IMG_0059.jpg[/IMG]
















http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee404/mwacton/E_SheratonII_B.png

The Sheraton II isn't technically a Gibson, except I loaded a set of Gibson '57 Classics into it.


----------



## BluesDisciple

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee404/mwacton/IMG_0059.jpg


Last but not least, the latest edition. 2010 Les Paul Traditional Plus in Desert Burst. The photo was snapped in the back set of my truck while driving the 2hr trip home from where I found it.


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## marantz1300

All hog VOS Custom and 71 routed Deluxe.


----------



## surfguy13

well.....here's my geetars! Can't work out how to insert photos so can only offer my photobucket page as a link:
Pictures by surfguy13 - Photobucket

Scroll down the page and you can find all the albums...


----------



## Midnight Blues

surfguy13 said:


> well.....here's my geetars! Can't work out how to insert photos so can only offer my photobucket page as a link:
> Pictures by surfguy13 - Photobucket
> 
> Scroll down the page and you can find all the albums...




Try this surfguy:

Create a Marshall Forum picture album, then click on the picture and copy the "BB Code" Link from the "www" to the end of the photo URL (don't copy the [/IMG] characters), click on the "Insert Image icon" where you're posting your message. A dialog box will appear stating "Please enter the URL of your image:" and then paste the "BB Code" link after the "http//" and click on "OK". I've never tried the "Insert Link" icon. That may work, but you may have to use the "Picture URL" link instead?


*Midnight Blues *

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall 1974X "Bluesbreaker"
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## tonefreak

marantz1300 said:


> All hog VOS Custom and 71 routed Deluxe.






that gold top is giving me serious gas!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Been a while since I peeked in here. Some seriously beautiful guitars fellas.


----------



## surfguy13

Hey Midnight Blues, thanks for the explanation about inserting photos - really helpful. I'll give it a try tonight!!!


----------



## johnfv

marantz1300 said:


> ...71 routed Deluxe...


I've said this before but I just love seeing that Deluxe - the age cracks are fabulous! I know some purists might argue about the "modification" but I think it looks totally badass with those Gibson logo standard size humbuckers. A friend of mine has one of those pickups in the bridge of his RI Les Paul and it sounds fantastic, I believe they only made those for a brief period of time in early '70s.


----------



## Rahlstin

See ma aviatar


----------



## luekemeyer

My two Gibson LPs plus a few others.


----------



## diesel king

Damn you lueke you gotta stop posting pics of that trad it gives me wood!!

Actually what am I saying post more!


----------



## Midnight Blues

surfguy13 said:


> Hey Midnight Blues, thanks for the explanation about inserting photos - really helpful. I'll give it a try tonight!!!



No problem and you're welcome sg.


*Midnight Blues *

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall 1974X "Bluesbreaker"
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## marantz1300

johnfv said:


> I've said this before but I just love seeing that Deluxe - the age cracks are fabulous! I know some purists might argue about the "modification" but I think it looks totally badass with those Gibson logo standard size humbuckers. A friend of mine has one of those pickups in the bridge of his RI Les Paul and it sounds fantastic, I believe they only made those for a brief period of time in early '70s.



The checking shows more at different angles.T Tops under the covers.


----------



## Tim A




----------



## StootMonster

Twins?


----------



## RiverRatt

Man, y'all have got me missing my old '73 Deluxe.


----------



## JonnyLondon

We'll here are mine!

A 2006 57 Reissue Goldtop & a 2008 LP Custom.


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## 66 galaxie

Jimmy, I hate you. 
Not really.
Those are beautiful guitars there. Lots of flame.
Tell us about them.


----------



## jimmyace2006

66 galaxie said:


> Jimmy, I hate you.
> Not really.
> Those are beautiful guitars there. Lots of flame.
> Tell us about them.


 
Thanks!

top row: 1998 R9 (vintage 1959 double white PAFs, pots, and caps in the other pics), 2003 R9 (braz board, vintage 1959 double white PAFs), 2003 R0 (braz board), 1998 LP Standard DC
bottom row: 2004 aged Jimmy Page #1, 2009 Billy Gibbons Pearly Gates, 2009 R9 VOS

Not pictured: 2009 signed and aged Jimmy Page #2, 2010 R9 VOS (iced tea)


----------



## Bear




----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## diesel king

Tim A said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

My blonde and brunette.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## IbanezMark

^ Very nice, Axe!!


----------



## AlvisX

A couple


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I never jumped in on this thread, so what the hell ...


----------



## 66 galaxie

That's a beauty there ^^^


----------



## crossroadsnyc

66 galaxie said:


> That's a beauty there ^^^



Thanks!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Another what the hell post ... 1965 Gibson LG-1: 






Like I just said in the other Gibson thread, she was my first guitar, and I still own and play it ... she's spectacular.


----------



## matthayward

My two Gibsons: 
1992 Les Paul Custom





2007 SG Standard


----------



## acidvoodoo




----------



## jackassrock

I put Goldie on the bench the other day for a clean up and a new set of strings, and decided to take a snapshot or two. I thought I remembered a thread on player wear, and was gonna put it there, but can't find it right now.

It's a '71 deluxe, with an EMG in the bridge position. This was the first "real" guitar I ever had (well maybe an Ibanez RG 550 is/was real, but I sold it when I got the gold top), and I got it for $650 back in '97. I immediately put a full sized humbucker in it, and it has been my workhorse for many years. The neck has been broken and repaired, and in my early foolishness I replaced the old worn out tuners for Schallers instead of Grovers, and had to drill new holes for the screws. It still plays like a dream, and just slays tone wise.

I like how you can tell the difference in the arm position between mine and the previous owner. I wear it real low, so the paint wore off further forward on the body. All in all this guitar f'ing rules !





















One of these days I'll have my black standard in the same room as a camera, and I'll doc how the paint is just falling off the neck from being rode hard and put away wet so many, SOOOOO many times.


----------



## hbach

The missues comment to this thread:
"Can't you just watch some porn on the internet, that at least won't cost me a couple of grand!"

DROOL Very nice guitars everyone!


----------



## ajaxajax2000

Mine...


----------



## rjtm

crossroadsnyc said:


> I never jumped in on this thread, so what the hell ...




What kind of LP is that?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

rjtm said:


> What kind of LP is that?



It's an Eric Clapton 1960 "Beano" VOS 

No, I'm not a collector ... and yes, it gets played hard!


----------



## hbach

crossroadsnyc said:


> It's an Eric Clapton 1960 "Beano" VOS
> 
> No, I'm not a collector ... and yes, it gets played hard!



Damn that is gorgeous!  Does it play like it looks!


----------



## ics1974

Here is mine


----------



## crossroadsnyc

hbach said:


> Damn that is gorgeous!  Does it play like it looks!



Thanks, man! 

Yeah, it's a wonderful playing guitar ... the 'Clapton neck' is out of this world.


----------



## 61rocker

'82 Les Paul Custom***'95 SG Standard***'07 Les Paul Std Double Cutaway***'78 Firebird III


----------



## Tomminn

Here's mine 
Gibson Flying V Faded '06




And a Gibson SG Standard '02


----------



## awel

These are mines:





Custom 2011





SG 61 RI





DarkBack R7





2010 Traditional


----------



## Breakrite

Just broke the old 1965 Melody Maker out of the case after 3 years, and well...not proud of the condition as shown on the headstock. It will be getting a haircut shortly and a good refurb.


----------



## luekemeyer

Two LPs..


----------



## 1982JCM




----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## JCarno

The whore!


----------



## FFXIhealer

You want to see my Gibson's what? Pickups? Case? Headstock? Clue me in a bit, here. Seeing as I have a Gibson now, I need to know what the OP was asking with his title thread.

This is just like this thread at MLP: Where can I get a descent kit - My Les Paul Forums

Rescue multiple victims... best post ever!


----------



## dptone5

Here is my 1991 LP Classic.....57 in the Neck and DiMarzio Air Zone in the bridge.......


----------



## matt3310

Heres my updated pics, Got a new Paul coming this week!


----------



## jimmyace2006

matt3310 said:


> Heres my updated pics, Got a new Paul coming this week!




Is that a diamond life slat board hanger system? I am about to switch over from individual wall hangers to a slat board & I was looking at theirs. How do you like it? Easy to install? Are the hangers ok to use with Gibson nitrocellulose finishes? I could not get them to answer that question for me; so I am considering the string swing brand.


----------



## matt3310

These are the diamond life setup. I love them. Very easy to install and safe for all finishes! Make sure when you install them to pre drill THROUGH the aluminum strips. I've seen where some guys remove the strips and put screws behind it to hide the screw heads. If you do that it will break for sure! So far they have been up for months now and seem to hold up just great! And they have plenty of weight on them!


----------



## jimmyace2006

matt3310 said:


> These are the diamond life setup. I love them. Very easy to install and safe for all finishes! Make sure when you install them to pre drill THROUGH the aluminum strips. I've seen where some guys remove the strips and put screws behind it to hide the screw heads. If you do that it will break for sure! So far they have been up for months now and seem to hold up just great! And they have plenty of weight on them!




Did you put wood screws into the studs or did you use sheet rock anchors? I know it comes with either / both.

I want to put my bottom row up higher so that the necks of the guitars on bottom are staggered between the guitar bodies on the top row; I need to do that because my amps are below the guitars.


----------



## matt3310

I used 3" wood screws. It didn't come with any screws.


----------



## jimmyace2006

matt3310 said:


> I used 3" wood screws. It didn't come with any screws.



the price they quoted me included 2.5" wood screws.. too short?

Screw - #8 x 2-1/2" Phillips Flat Head


----------



## colchar

matt3310 said:


> These are the diamond life setup. I love them. Very easy to install and safe for all finishes! Make sure when you install them to pre drill THROUGH the aluminum strips. I've seen where some guys remove the strips and put screws behind it to hide the screw heads. If you do that it will break for sure! So far they have been up for months now and seem to hold up just great! And they have plenty of weight on them!





There are 12 step programs for people like you.


----------



## colchar

Here is my LP after some recent mods.

I had the stock 300k pots and Burstbucker Pros removed and replaced with 500k pots and a set of Burstbucker 1&2s.. The neck pickup now has a tone pot that measures 504k and a volume pot that measures 519k while the bridge pickup has a tone pot that measures 507k and a volume pot that measures 549k. The tech also changed the wiring around to ‘50s style wiring. I swapped the speed knobs for top hats and pointers and also took off the chrome bridge and tailpiece and replaced them with nickel ones (the nickel is still new and shiny but will soon wear and get duller with use). Finally, I changed the switch tip to a vintage amber one. Obviously, I was going for a more vintage ‘50s sound and look.


----------



## Komanchy

2001 Explorer and 2001 SG faded. The acoustics an epi. Hopefully gonna be adding a LP to the mix shortly


----------



## FFXIhealer

Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## speyfly




----------



## acidvoodoo




----------



## KINGSFAN




----------



## voodude

Hers my 02 les paul standard with Burstbuckers 1&2 pups and my Gibson Gothic Flying V with Slash pups.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

You guys have some awesome Gibsons out there!


----------



## Adwex

Feeling Supersonic said:


> You guys have some awesome Gibsons out there!



So do you.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Adwex said:


> So do you.



Hey! Thanks man!


----------



## Theo 413

My '09 Traditional


----------



## Georgiatec

Don't know why I didn't post these here before. No.1 & No.2 (now gone to pastures new). Both 2004 Classics only a couple of hunderd serial numbers apart.


----------



## Macro

Damnit!!!!!! - This thread is really making it dificult to prioritize a new amp or that Tele Ive been wanting. Really hard to browse these images and NOT stop by the local shop on the way home.

I need to find some extra cash and score on of those LP Standards....just a damn nice guitar


----------



## KINGSFAN

Man, I forgot about my double neck!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

See the goldtop to the left
<------------------------


----------



## Komanchy

How do you forget you have a double neck hahaha that's one of the most wicked guitars on here man.


----------



## Fe911

got my camera working. just picked this up last week. Love the big frets! Nervous about internet deals, but turned out to be a really good one! Has been a long time since I spent any real time with a Les Paul, still getting used to it! It came without tuners or pickups. But I had an old set of Grovers I took off a guitar about 28 years ago, never seen any like them!
Pickups came from a 59 SG that weren't original. they are patent stamped from the seventies or eighties. They measure 7.3k, and 7.4k and they sound phenomenal on this guitar.




http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/fe911/Ebay/DCP00921.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/fe911/Ebay/DCP00922.jpg


----------



## Quasar-Kid

After going through EVERY PAGE of this thread I feel so much better about my "issues" 
The primary one I feel better about is the insatiable desire to collect guitar related crap 

I see now my problem is completely under control (relatively speaking)


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad224/guitar-rocker/guitars/IceTea2.jpg


----------



## 1koolhand

My Flood & my son.


----------



## dino oo7

My LP's and Explorer.


----------



## Tomminn

1koolhand, can we get another photo of this Les Paul? And I see that you have raised your kid right


----------



## jimmyace2006

matt3310 said:


> These are the diamond life setup. I love them. Very easy to install and safe for all finishes! Make sure when you install them to pre drill THROUGH the aluminum strips. I've seen where some guys remove the strips and put screws behind it to hide the screw heads. If you do that it will break for sure! So far they have been up for months now and seem to hold up just great! And they have plenty of weight on them!





I finally got mine on the wall! I still have a couple more guitars to add.


----------



## looktoyourorb

Just got one Gibby left out of the three I used to have...she's a cracker I carefully handpicked versus 12 other SGs.


----------



## FFXIhealer

Honest question: Do you like not having the pickup rings? I can get either way in an Epiphone G-400 and I'm kinda leaning towards one with a smaller pickguard and pickup rings. I like the way it looks better, I think.


----------



## Wiseblood

FFXIhealer said:


> Honest question: Do you like not having the pickup rings? I can get either way in an Epiphone G-400 and I'm kinda leaning towards one with a smaller pickguard and pickup rings. I like the way it looks better, I think.



The full pick-guard looks cooler to me. Also comes in hand when changing pick ups or pots, you can pull the whole pick guard off and you have tons of room to work, and can work while the pots and pickups are in place vs having to wire them separately and then install in to position after the soldering is done. Also, pickup rings break pretty easily over time...


----------



## looktoyourorb

Wiseblood said:


> The full pick-guard looks cooler to me. Also comes in hand when changing pick ups or pots, you can pull the whole pick guard off and you have tons of room to work, and can work while the pots and pickups are in place vs having to wire them separately and then install in to position after the soldering is done. Also, pickup rings break pretty easily over time...



+1 - I prefer working on pickguards, much easier to keep things tidy. I terms of looks I can take both, it depends on the guitar really.


----------



## Komanchy

I'm drooling right now cause of Jimmyace2006's blue double cut! haha nice guitar man!


----------



## jimmyace2006

Komanchy said:


> I'm drooling right now cause of Jimmyace2006's blue double cut! haha nice guitar man!




I get that a lot!


----------



## Led4thehed2

[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## jvm210guy

Here's my shitty 08 trad plus that I haven't posted on this thread yet lol...











Seriously though some of you guys got the most beautiful guitars I have ever seen!


----------



## elcid

Here's the ones I've loved and lost over the last few years







61 RI, R7, LP Classic, LP Standard Birdseye, 76 Custom




Same Classic with EMGs




GOTW/GOTM 61 RI




Orville, 62 SG Custom RI, Studio Silverburst




Melody Maker


----------



## elcid

Orville Custom, LP Standard Faded, LP Classic Honeyburst




60s Tribute




LP Jr




LP Standard DC




Wine Red LP Deluxe





Studio Smartwood, I think it was Curapay


----------



## elcid

Studio Gothic, Smartwood before the changes, Standard, 81 Custom, factory second I had painted before Gibson did a ZW Sig




LP Axcess




2 61 RIs




Standard honeyburst, only one I ever had with problems right from Gibson




Lightburst Classis


----------



## elcid

Faded SG




50th Anniv Explorer




Gothic Explorer




V90




Firebird V

I also had a Gothic V that I cant seem to find any pics of

I think that's it. I'm not try to show my e-penis, just figured I would list them all from the last 7 or 8 years in case anyone had a question about a specific model or never saw some of the less common models (V90, 50th Ann Explorer, Birdseye Lp, etc)


----------



## elcid

77 Custom.

I have/had a few Edwards Lps but they arent Gibsons so I didnt think they belonged here


----------



## GIBSON67

ELCID, I have to ask what your favorite is/was? BTW, nice gits! I especially like the 77 Custom.


----------



## elcid

Probably the 76 and 77 customs or the vsb classic after I swapped out the emgs. I sold the 76 because my mother needed money and I didn't need 17 guitars, then when things got better I bought the 77 to replace it. The classic was my go to for years. I stupidly traded it for a somewhat rare strat I had to have that I saw on ebay. After I got the strat and had it for a few months I took it to my guy for a set up and the neck was back bowed with no movement in the truss rod, said heat treating it didn't do enough. Its still a sore spot


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ How many of those do you stil own?
Some very nice guitars in there


----------



## GIBSON67

How does that 60's Tribute stack up against the higher end Les Pauls? I can't afford a real Paul, but those look great and are giving me gas. I especially like the Goldtops in that series.


----------



## elcid

66 galaxie said:


> ^^ How many of those do you stil own?
> Some very nice guitars in there



Down to 2. The 77 custom ad the white 61 ri. I go through phases of collecting, then feeling bad becase most of the guitars don't get played so I sell them. I think I got it beat now though. I'm lucky to have a guy that gives me great prices.


----------



## elcid

GIBSON67 said:


> How does that 60's Tribute stack up against the higher end Les Pauls? I can't afford a real Paul, but those look great and are giving me gas. I especially like the Goldtops in that series.



It was a great guitar, I was torn between that and a black edwards lp custom with p90s. I went with the 60s tribute but it was too light so I sold it to give the edwards a shot. I tried to get the gold one but it wa a limited edition and gibson sold out of them, at the time on the used/flippers market I was looking at spending $200-$300 more for a gold one so I passed. They main thing that may or may not affect your decision is the back was 5 pieces of wood


----------



## Komanchy

Amazing collection and great taste in gibbys.How much did the firebird set you back elcid? Ive been looking for one used but they're hard to find at a good price.


----------



## elcid

I want to say I paid in the neighborhood of $1250. I think it was old stock at Sweetwater and they never updated their price, they were a few hundred less than even my guy was able to do. It was a nice guitar but surprisingly neck heavy and light in the body. When I sold it I tried CL for $1250 and everyone said I was crazy, I put it on ebay and got $1500


----------



## Komanchy

Nice! How did that 60's tribute LP sound. I've heard mixed reviews (to much hum/great blues sound). I havent had the chance to test one out at my local store but I've played LP's before and I love them. I'm just trying to figure out which model I want.


----------



## elcid

I didn't notice hum being much of an issue and didn't use it for blues. My band is basically 3 chord garage-y stuff and it worked great for that. For the price you can't go wrong. You're getting an American made Gibson for a Korean knock off price, like I mentioned earlier my biggest complaint was the weight. It was entirely too light.


----------



## Odin69

Lots of nice looking guitars on this thread.

Here's my 2011 Gibson Explorer Pro. I posted this already on the YJM 100 thread and, then I found this one.


----------



## Mat_P




----------



## jimmyace2006

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiOzt1S9NWU"]My Frehley 59 Les Paul Shock Me Guitar Solo 1998 R9 - YouTube[/ame]





...........


----------



## buckwade




----------



## mk2 steve




----------



## Maklaca

BluesRocker said:


> This one is an Epi. But I consider it a Gibby since it plays almost as good as both of my Les Pauls Combined.



You can combine your Les Pauls? That's gotta sound fat!!!

Nice Epi. I have a couple of Epis that I would put against some Gibsons as well. Nice collection.

I only have one Gibby, but I love it.


----------



## richieG

KINGSFAN said:


> Man, I forgot about my double neck!!!



That is so cool.

Years ago In the late 80s I travelled for work, I visited a music store on the road and they had s/ h double neck for sale. I think it was about 5 or 600 bucks. Probarbly vintage.

I wanted to get it but could not fit it in the car cause of all the crap I had in there for work. 

I ended up getting a Yamaha APX thin bodied thing instead.

This forum need needs a face palm ecomotion thingy for dumb arse stories like this.


----------



## Odin69

buckwade said:


>


 
Nice guitars. The third one from the left looks cool. Did you do the pin-stripping or did it come that way?


----------



## buckwade

Odin69 said:


> Nice guitars. The third one from the left looks cool. Did you do the pin-stripping or did it come that way?



Thanks! I had a local painter pinstripe it. I have a Tele that I had pinstriped at a car show and an Epiphone Riviera that the same guy pinstriped. I'm really into old cars and pinstriping.


----------



## Odin69

buckwade said:


> Thanks! I had a local painter pinstripe it. I have a Tele that I had pinstriped at a car show and an Epiphone Riviera that the same guy pinstriped. I'm really into old cars and pinstriping.


 

I just realized, that guitar is on your avatar. Very nice indeed.


----------



## johnfv

Here is my latest (1981 ES-347) along with my Gibson family portrait. I Played my first gig with the 347 last night and it was fantastic.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Here's my one and only Gibson but I love it.. This Sg Standard is a great guitar I'm loving it so far, no complaints. The Sg came perfectly set up and was ready to plug in and play.


----------



## elcid

might as well put this here too now


----------



## fstrat59slp

Is there any reason why my standard doesn't have sg on the truss cover?


----------



## captcoolaid

Wooooooohoooo another chance to show it off


----------



## JAC




----------



## Marshall50w

R9 Cherry Burst 2011 VOS


----------



## Goosey

So proud that I can finally post here! Heres my Traditional Pro Gold Top:


----------



## FFXIhealer

My newest Gibson:


----------



## TrGuitar

They aren't fancy but they're mine and I like them.


----------



## Lucifuge

Goosey said:


> So proud that I can finally post here! Heres my Traditional Pro Gold Top:



Cool!! So you bought it...


----------



## bvoris

I just have the one Cherry Heritage Sunburst but I do love it.


----------



## FennRx




----------



## zenfly

captcoolaid said:


> Wooooooohoooo another chance to show it off....



That's a show off piece for sure.. Few realize how much hand work goes into something like this..
and that this wood comes from the very bottom of big old heavy tree that squashes the wood like this.


----------



## FennRx

here are a few that got away


----------



## raine

My collections

Gibson Les Paul Custom Blackwidow
Gibson Les Paul Custom
Gibson Les Paul dark Fire
Gibson Les paul Studio with P94
Gibson Sg Std


----------



## Komanchy

Nice guitars Raine. How'd you come across that blackwidow?


----------



## custom53

2010 Les Paul Axcess 2010 Les Paul R9 2004 Les Paul Standard


----------



## FennRx

the top on the axcess is perfect.


----------



## custom53

FennRx said:


> the top on the axcess is perfect.



Thanks... I actually like the R9 top the most...

A couple more Axcess pic's...


----------



## Monobloc

http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s473/Bill1232/g/?action=view¤t=photo-3.jpg&evt=user_media_share. 68 Ri custom triburst 2006


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Grogshla

my gold top. I just bought this puppy.


----------



## Maklaca

Fenn, what do you think of your BFG?

I have been thinking of getting one of those.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

Here are two that did not get away:






1955 Hot Mod Black Beauty






R9 Iced Tea


----------



## Hipshot

My 2003 model '57 reissue Les Paul Custom black beauty. My main guitar.
She is a dream guitar. A pleasure playing. And my girlfriend uses it too when I'm teaching her. It's easier for her.





What can be better during the cold norwegian winters on a cold saturday night. My favorite Czech beer, a Les Paul and the fireplace.





Or one of those weekends that I'm on stand by and have to stay sober. 
My aforementioned LP custom together with my 2003 LP standard goldtop and my Marshall Haze 40. And a curious little bastard on four legs. (She loves my guitars. And loves sleeping in a les paul hardcase.)





And here she is. Miss goldtop has just had a Bigsby B7 mounted on her along with new graph tech saddles on her bridge. No matter how much I abuse the arm on the Bigsby she always falls right back into tune. 
And Mojotone 0.022uF capacitors soldered onto her. After previous mods with russian paper in oil capacitors. (They sounded good too)





And this is my previous 2008 LP Studio that I sold two months ago. 
Modified with Sprague 0.022uF capacitors and a P90 in bridge. I removed the PCB, threw it in the trash and wired her old school. 
By the way. The guy who showed up at my place, played it and eventually bought it was the chief editor of a norwegian car magazine called Autofil. (Autosexual).


----------



## Georgiatec

Can't believe no one has posted on this thread for such a long time.

My New 'un 2012 Traditional Standard Premium 






My Old 'un 2004 Classic 






The Classic is _SUCH_ a great guitar, but the Trad is a cracker too...you have permission to drool.


----------



## Odin69

Yeah, it has been dead. Nice guitars.


----------



## GIBSON67

Here's my two babies...2012 Les Paul Junior Special and 1967 SG Special with humbuckers.


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

'57 R.I, took the '57's out and fit SD's... no more mud








'96 Page model with 50's wiring


----------



## Nairbr

'09 Traditional and '10 R9 VOS (straight out of the Box)


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## AbelsKeepeR

Only got one...



if this url works..lol

and I guess not.....well, close your eyes and imagine a black les paul studio....yeah..lol

ok...one more time..


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

Did some work on the headstock and body.


----------



## B.Gloob




----------



## Vinsanitizer

The Jazz box is an extremely rare and somewhat valuable Washburn J-10, made only in 1989. The craftsmanship rivals the Gibson ES-175. It failed to catch on because it tried to compete with Gibson at the same price point.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Here's my Gold Top, started out life as a Traditional Pro. Far from it now, she goes by Pepper. And what's a thread about hot guitars, without hot women. You boys have some very nice Gibson's I must say!


----------



## 50WPLEXI

jimmyace2006 said:


>




Are you secretly Jimmy Page? Nice stuff bro!


----------



## Georgiatec

jimmyace2006 said:


>



That's just an insane amount of Pageporn. Please tell me you play in a top Zep tribute band and if and where you are playing in the UK.


----------



## jimmyace2006

Thanks guys....no, I am not Page!!! LOL This is a demo of my Page #2. The amp is a Marshall jcm 900 model 4102 100 watt 2x12 combo with a Marshall power brake.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VejYplIREug"]Trying Out My 2010 JP2 Les Paul NQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Georgiatec

jimmyace2006 said:


> Thanks guys....no, I am not Page!!! LOL This is a demo of my Page #2. The amp is a Marshall jcm 900 model 4102 100 watt 2x12 combo with a Marshall power brake.
> 
> 
> Trying Out My 2010 JP2 Les Paul NQ - YouTube



Yeah man!!. The 900 doesn't sound quite right, but who cares?, great job. If you are not in a Zep tribute you need to get in one.


----------



## jimmyace2006

Georgiatec said:


> Yeah man!!. The 900 doesn't sound quite right, but who cares?, great job. If you are not in a Zep tribute you need to get in one.



What if I told you that it is actually a Marshall 1966 Plexi 100w JTM45?


----------



## GIBSON67

jimmyace2006 said:


> Thanks guys....no, I am not Page!!! LOL This is a demo of my Page #2. The amp is a Marshall jcm 900 model 4102 100 watt 2x12 combo with a Marshall power brake.
> 
> 
> Trying Out My 2010 JP2 Les Paul NQ - YouTube



That was a great version of one of my favorite solos! And the tone was spot on, I would say...


----------



## ijustdontgiveaf

bad picture, but whatever..

68' reissue and studio


----------



## obx351




----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'm so happy this thread is alive again


----------



## 66 galaxie

I may have posted these, but here they are just in case...


----------



## Thiez

For now, this is the only gibson i own. But she is my pride and joy. A Gibson SG 50th Anniversary 24.
If there is money a white flying v will join her for sure!


----------



## duncan11

I'll add mine, you may have seen them before on other threads but since this is all 'gibsons'-


----------



## jimmyace2006

looks like Sandy and Goldie.....


----------



## johnfv

obx351 said:


>


Holy Crap! Need some details on those vintage models. Love the SGs and block 335!


----------



## marantz1300

1969 Custom


----------



## Badmonkey

I will get my first Gibson this week pictures? when i get it


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## 50WPLEXI

marantz1300 said:


> 1969 Custom



That custom is just fantastic!


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Vinsanitizer

All the Gibsons posted here are good. I like them all vehemently, severely and without question.


----------



## kelv_w




----------



## Micky

I have posted these before...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Im sure I have posted this pic somewhere before.


----------



## marantz1300

50WPLEXI said:


> That custom is just fantastic!


Thanks.It's a mid 69,no volute and still has the one piece body.Its a pleasure to play.
A few pics and its 78 Tele sister.


----------



## Joshua

Here is my Les Paul Traditional


----------



## telemarshall

Just snagged a new TV Yellow Melody Maker Special at Sam Ash for $379.99 at their President's Day sale. Couldn't resist at that price...


----------



## ^AXE^

R8s in a row.


----------



## axe4me




----------



## axe4me




----------



## 66 galaxie

No Explorer? 

Lots of nice guitars there.


----------



## axe4me

66 galaxie said:


> No Explorer?
> 
> Lots of nice guitars there.



Thank you.
Many years ago, I had a white Gibson Explorer.
If I could have another Explorer, it'll be a korina.............but at a very reasonable price.


----------



## BobPeabody67

'88 Gibson WRC. Apparently it's a showcase model because its got a fourth switch, which I recently found out...


----------



## spiritdave

Never played a better Les Paul... It's beaten and scratched to shit. But every mark tells a funny or stupid story, and it still plays like a dream  My only prized possession. Nothing else I own matters to me like this thing does.


----------



## usednabused

79 LPC silverburst


----------



## BobPeabody67

usednabused said:


> 79 LPC silverburst



Now those are the type of silverbursts I love!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

2011 Hummer:


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Joshua said:


> Here is my Les Paul Traditional


----------



## jimmyace2006

2013 R0


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^Ummm, wow


----------



## Vinsanitizer

jimmyace2006 said:


> 2013 R0


 
Yup. I hate you.


----------



## Joshua

Vinsanitizer said:


>



I know , I had the same effect when I bought it! hahah


----------



## ^AXE^

Vinsanitizer said:


> Yup. I hate you.



Why in the happy blue fuck did you quote ALL of those pictures?


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

Here's one with the fake binding job finished. There's just something about a guitar and a boot...I don't know maybe it's just me! lol


----------



## Vinsanitizer

^AXE^ said:


> Why in the happy blue fuck did you quote ALL of those pictures?


 
I'm sorry, I won't do it again _ever_.


----------



## CRobbins




----------



## jvm210guy

I love Gibson, what can I say..


----------



## hoser1268

Gibson Michael Schenker model Flying V and a SG with a Vintage 80's Marshall JCM 800 2205


----------



## Georgiatec

Bump....c'mon guys post those Gibby's



jimmyace2006 said:


> 2013 R0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit Jimmy that is a fucking stunner. Playing that must be like undressing a supermodel
> 
> Latest shot of my two meagre offerings....I love 'em though.
Click to expand...


----------



## mosquito3

Yes, I love odd shaped guitars....


----------



## 66 galaxie

mosquito3 said:


> Yes, I love odd shaped guitars....



WOW! Another Explorer freak! Welcome to the club


----------



## 66 galaxie

I've posted these already, but wtf...


----------



## mosquito3

66 galaxie said:


> WOW! Another Explorer freak! Welcome to the club



Thank you Sir 

Now, yours is a nice collection! I love the black one with gold hardware.
What year that V?

Francesco


----------



## duncan11

Two of them are the latest additions to the flock...


----------



## 66 galaxie

mosquito3 said:


> Thank you Sir
> 
> Now, yours is a nice collection! I love the black one with gold hardware.
> What year that V?
> 
> Francesco



That is a 1983 Custom shop. Made of Korina  Sounds so good.
Edit, oh crap you said V. The Black Explorer with gold is the 83 custom shop.
The V is an early 80's.


----------



## XxIPxX

1991 Studio Lite Trans Blue Tokai 57 PAF's






2004 Les Paul Vintage Mahogany - classic 57's zebra






2006 Les Paul Vintage Mahogany stock






My Epiphones






my Epi I'll never sell






Hamer Special FM







I know the hamer isn't a gibson brand but it feels just like one..


----------



## Silverburst




----------



## Marshall Arts

I have two Gibson Les Pauls. I had three but I sold a white LP Studio last year. 
I now have a 2003 R7 LP Custom with three '57 classics and a 2003 Standard Goldtop.

The Custom:











My Goldtop:






Yeah, and poor guitar. It had its neck broken clean off. But an old luthier specializing in violins fixed the neck. (This was his first guitar in the shop as he told me) 
It was damn worth it!




And together with a neighbor of mine and his Epi LP Cherry burst. 



How it looks now with a set of Skatterbrane BenWabrane buckers. (These pickups kick ass!!)


----------



## mosquito3

66 galaxie said:


> That is a 1983 Custom shop. Made of Korina  Sounds so good.
> Edit, oh crap you said V. The Black Explorer with gold is the 83 custom shop.
> The V is an early 80's.



Hehe 

Thanks for your reply. I love the late '70s/early '80s short headstocks!

Concerning the black Explorer. I's made out of Korina? Really? I love black guitars but Korina usually has such great grain...It would be beautiful with a natural finish too 

PS: Marshall Arts, the Goldtop with the Bigsby is gorgeous!


----------



## duncan11




----------



## XxIPxX

changed the pickups in the blue les Paul with a set of 57 classics in zebra..


----------



## JAC




----------



## jimmyace2006

What number is that aged Page #1?






duncan11 said:


> Two of them are the latest additions to the flock...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/C...pg.html?&_suid=136850120140604725113064531691


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## chuckharmonjr

Wait a minute....lol...thats my crew


----------



## ^AXE^

Just tryin to help.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

thanks bro


----------



## Australian

^AXE^ said:


>



Lets play "spot the Chinese counterfeit".


----------



## ^AXE^

One black & One white?

What do I win?


----------



## Australian

Yes the white and black one, and the rest. 
Maybe the owner can come back and point out the other fakes when he gets over his shame.


----------



## Riffraff

Y2K Standard, stock Burstbucker Pros with covers removed, RS Electronics controls upgrade.





Pre cover removal..........I like them better naked.


----------



## ^AXE^

R8 Faded Tobacco. The workhorse.






R8 Iced Tea. The studio queen.






R8 Sunrise Teaburst.










Artsy Fartsy


----------



## Marshall Arts

And here's the Studio. A 2008 model. Now sold. To the editor of some car magazine btw.


----------



## LAARS

Here are my Gibsons. 

My 1997 LP Custom








My 1996 Standard








My 2004 Standard: This one is my main stage guitar with The Royal Pains.








My 2006 LP Jr. with a Tone Pros wrap around bridge.








Pickups are Bare Knuckles Black Dogs in the LPs. The Jr. is a stock P90.


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

LP Traditional 2009 Honeyburst

Mods;
Seymour Duncan Jazz/JB
High pickup frames
Amber pickup knob
Vol/Tone knobs
Trus-Rod cover
Schaller doublering tuners.


----------



## Badmonkey

my new and only gibson


----------



## jimmyace2006

You bought a Gibson shipping box?


----------



## Badmonkey

jimmyace2006 said:


> You bought a Gibson shipping box?


 
yap cost me 100 bucks I make it to my portfolio picnics


----------



## FFXIhealer

Shuffled some photos around on Photobucket....and because I like my Gibsons and they're sexy.


----------



## guitargoalie




----------



## freakout

duncan11 said:


>



He duncan, more pictures of that BEAUTY ?? thanks


----------



## duncan11

freakout said:


> He duncan, more pictures of that BEAUTY ?? thanks


















Here's how she sounds-

https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/heartbreaker-solo


----------



## 50WPLEXI

I'll throw in a few Marshall's and pedal board to boot...


----------



## 66 galaxie

50WPLEXI said:


> I'll throw in a few Marshall's and pedal board to boot...



Nice set up sir 

Do you use the Bogner pedal with both amps? How do you like it?


----------



## 66 galaxie

duncan11 said:


> Here's how she sounds-
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/duncan11/heartbreaker-solo



That is an absolutely beautiful top on that guitar


----------



## 50WPLEXI

66 galaxie said:


> Nice set up sir
> 
> Do you use the Bogner pedal with both amps? How do you like it?



Yes I use it on both, and I absolutely love that pedal. It really acts more like a channel button, it's so amp like it's incredible.


----------



## freakout

He duncan wow, and sound great.


----------



## SixAngryStrings

Here's my beast.


----------



## Odin69

I don't think I've posted mine yet? Les Paul Standard, Explorer Pro and a 79-80 Epihone Genesis.


----------



## DirtySteve

duncan11 said:


>




Awesome looking top for sure! My question is, what's the fretboard on the Tele below it? ...looks cool.


----------



## XxIPxX

made yet another change I just can't seem to be happy with the look I'm going after..

Installed a set of Classic 57/57+ in Chrome, they sound frickin killer, I rewired the guitar to 50's style and changed the caps..

tone wise she's a monster now, now to figure out what I'm going to do with the plastics and hardware, I'm thinking nickle and cream...


----------



## ScottyK

I guess I'll play...

































That's all folks!


----------



## duncan11

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome looking top for sure! My question is, what's the fretboard on the Tele below it? ...looks cool.



it's not a tele. It's my EBMM Axis-

Birdseye maple neck, unfinished. Love that neck but the guitar has high action but Ed likes it I guess. 

My two eddie's...


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## jvm210guy

Love this thread, you guys have some nice guitars..


----------



## guitargoalie

duncan11 said:


> it's not a tele. It's my EBMM Axis-
> 
> Birdseye maple neck, unfinished. Love that neck but the guitar has high action but Ed likes it I guess.
> 
> My two eddie's...



purdy. I got my axis used, by its the lowest action I've ever played, I read in an early 90's interview matt bruck said he likes low action, no idea how to set it though


----------



## Willsy182

Here are mine


----------



## dwagar

I posted this over in the Guitar Collection thread, but thought I'd add it to the Gibson thread.






1957 Special
I bought this guitar with a broken headstock and bad refin. Had it shipped directly to Greg at BCR Music. There are threads on the repair on MLP and LPF. I cut my R&R teeth playing a '55 Special, wanted another for years. This got me back into one at a reasonable cost. I love this guitar, it's my #1.
I had a white '74 Custom, sacrificed to EBay to help fund the Special.

2001 59 Reissue
Ex Mick Ralphs guitar, lots of mods to it. Braz board, truss rod etc. back when DJ was working with HM. 

1964 ES330TDC
I've owned this guitar since 1969, the only guitar I've kept over all those years. Beautiful guitar, I rarely gig with it though. 

For gigs I take a Les Paul (usually the '57) and a *cough* Strat.


----------



## Badmonkey




----------



## jimmyace2006

2013 R9


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^Holy jeez


----------



## guitargoalie

Jimmy, that is a smokin LP! Do the 2013's not come with a pick guard drilled in? And what's the other beauty beside it?


----------



## acidvoodoo

I just got the silverburst a few months ago, what a great playing guitar.


----------



## Odin69

Great picture of your guitars Acidvoodoo.


----------



## managainstcatfish

Some a youz dudesez is LOADED, riiiight?


----------



## 61rocker

_My Gibbos...._


----------



## jimmyace2006

guitargoalie said:


> Jimmy, that is a smokin LP! Do the 2013's not come with a pick guard drilled in? And what's the other beauty beside it?



this r9 is from a special run for house of guitars; they were not drilled for guards, the other is a 2013 benchmark R0.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Odin69 said:


> Great picture of your guitars Acidvoodoo.



Thanks man!

Love seeing everyone's gear here!


----------



## BlackSG91

There are some really nice Gibson's on this thread. Here are my '08 Gibson LP Studio, '91 Gibson SG Special, & an '06 Epiphone LP Standard.


----------



## acidvoodoo

BlackSG91 said:


>



Nice SG! I'd like to find one with an ebony board like that.


----------



## mariosoldano

cudamax2343 said:


> Come on. Let's See-em


----------



## themightyjaymoe

2010 Gibson Les Paul Custom. Squier custom vibe telecaster.



http://s1179.photobucket.com/user/themightyjaymoe/media/marshall001_zps9fcda3de.jpg.html


----------



## BlackSG91

acidvoodoo said:


> Nice SG! I'd like to find one with an ebony board like that.



Thanks. The ebony FB was one of the main reasons I bought this guitar. I just love the feel of ebony. You'll find them on used Specials...usually not on a Standard which basically use rosewood/baked maple FB's. I would like to pick up a used Special like mine but with a rosewood FB.


----------



## Biddlin

2013 SGJ, 2003 SG faded special-worn cherry, 2002 SG faded special-worn brown.





Biddlin ;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Biddlin said:


> 2013 SGJ, 2003 SG faded special-worn cherry, 2002 SG faded special-worn brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biddlin ;>)/


----------



## Australian

One of my fav Gibsons:


----------



## stax

Australian said:


> One of my fav Gibsons:



I love the colors in that burst, it's an early/mid 80's dot reissue I am assuming?


----------



## stax

One of my newest Gibsons.

1959 Les Paul Jr.


----------



## Australian

stax said:


> I love the colors in that burst, it's an early/mid 80's dot reissue I am assuming?



Yeah 80's.


----------



## Ugly Duckling

My two les paul traditionals.

The black one is a 2011 Traditional 1960 with Dimarzio super distortions
The red one is a 2011 Traditional Pro all original except pickup rings.


----------



## 33KHD

My 2005 SG Supreme.


----------



## jbull

Ugly Duckling said:


> My two les paul traditionals.
> 
> The black one is a 2011 Traditional 1960 with Dimarzio super distortions
> The red one is a 2011 Traditional Pro all original except pickup rings.



Pick up ring change to lower the bridge and stop tail? I'm curious.


----------



## jbull

LP Trad Pro II (Pro I aside from +10db boost switch)
Vintage Sunburst











On top of the boost switch, 

it came with Ding from pickguard nut that I found while waxing it.


----------



## speyfly




----------



## 66 galaxie

Heres one of mine after a pickup swap last weekend.


----------



## BlackSG91

Looks good with a rosewood FB.


----------



## speyfly

BlackSG91 said:


> Looks good with a rosewood FB.



Thx BlackSG91, both are a lot of fun to play.


----------



## BlackSG91

speyfly said:


> Thx BlackSG91, both are a lot of fun to play.



I wouldn't mind picking up another SG Special w/ a rosewood FB. The reddish hue on yours looks great with the black. All you need now is a cover for the neck pickup.


----------



## rbnum1fan

1976 Gibson Les Paul Custom


----------



## Australian

Three from the 90's-Nighthawk; SG and LP.


----------



## Australian

White ones:


----------



## Ugly Duckling

jbull said:


> Pick up ring change to lower the bridge and stop tail? I'm curious.


 
No not to lower the strings. If I did that the strings would buzz like crazy as I already have low action.

I installed taller rings for the look. I don't like it when the bridge pickup pokes up above the ring. 

Before with the lower original pickup ring:






After with the higher pickup ring:







I wanted to buy the Gibson Historic rings but my local guitar store didn't have those. 
So I went with DiMarzio rings. 
They are less pricey and they match the color of the binding really well so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Susihukkanen

My SG family pic


----------



## SoloDallas

Some of my toys


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'd Take any one of these but OMG I love the one, 3rd from the Left.

 TWIN


----------



## BlackSG91

SoloDallas said:


> Some of my toys



Can I play with some of your toys? Please!?!?!?


----------



## 33KHD

Just started checking out this thread but this page alone puts me in awe.

Nice collections Gents.


----------



## Australian

Everyone of those are eye catchers. Especially the white Custom-that must have been a great day when you brought that one home.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> White ones:


 
If I saw a Custom like that in the store I would part with $4K for it. It's just so awesome. That would put the final cap on my collection. 

For now, it will be my wallpaper.


----------



## SoloDallas

Australian said:


> Everyone of those are eye catchers. Especially the white Custom-that must have been a great day when you brought that one home.




Funny that you would mention that day mate. I still remember it, but not for what you'd think. That guitar came to me still unpaid for (at the time, I was friends with a dealer in San Diego, forget who he was now). It came with the headstock detached from the neck. 
I ended up paying 2k USD - circa 20 years ago I think - for that one as a result. So in retrospective, it WAS a good deal. But I kind of lost the excitement back then because of this. 

I enjoy it very much these days instead. The wood is super dry and resonant, as you'd expect, and the PAFs are about 8k DC resistance still. Good stuff.


----------



## SoloDallas

TwinACStacks said:


> I'd Take any one of these but OMG I love the one, 3rd from the Left.
> 
> TWIN



You chose well; that one is a 1968 original.
They are ALL great guitars though, I have to say.
NOT because *I* own them; I bought most of those without trying them out first, and I ****ing hate liars. 
It's probably the test of time. It DOES change some things. With these, I don't think the woods were particularly something special. Even with the famous 1968s, that would be favoured by collectors (it seems - beware, I am NOT a collector!). 

I think the time that has passed over them has really blended the parts together. It's amazing when it happens; suffice that even a turd is played much for years. It will just happen. 

I just got me (another) Norlin, because the prices are good nowadays and because I can. I think Norlins will be desirable in a few years (just wait 'n' see).

I got me a 1978 SG Standard. Years ago I wouldn't touch it with a stick; now it could be easily my temporary favourite (I pick one every week). 

But the final point is, setups. With Gibsons, you HAVE the chance to set them up well, and make them work. 

For me - a Ernie Ball Super Slinky user - guitars have to be ****in' butter. I mean, BUTTER. I put so much effort in the style of playing already that I demand that the guitar be easy to play; I'll complicate it with my style which is obviously derived by the early Angus Young. 

So super low action but no buzz; butter-like, or I will re-set the neck. Refret them. Change bridges, stop bars or anything that needs to be done to have them play well. Players are golden.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Yearly update shot of the Gibson family.


----------



## TwinACStacks

66 galaxie said:


> Yearly update shot of the Gibson family.



 I hope you don't run with those pointy things....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

SoloDallas said:


> You chose well; that one is a 1968 original.
> They are ALL great guitars though, I have to say.
> NOT because *I* own them; I bought most of those without trying them out first, and I ****ing hate liars.
> It's probably the test of time. It DOES change some things. With these, I don't think the woods were particularly something special. Even with the famous 1968s, that would be favoured by collectors (it seems - beware, I am NOT a collector!).
> 
> I think the time that has passed over them has really blended the parts together. It's amazing when it happens; suffice that even a turd is played much for years. It will just happen.
> 
> I just got me (another) Norlin, because the prices are good nowadays and because I can. I think Norlins will be desirable in a few years (just wait 'n' see).
> 
> I got me a 1978 SG Standard. Years ago I wouldn't touch it with a stick; now it could be easily my temporary favourite (I pick one every week).
> 
> But the final point is, setups. With Gibsons, you HAVE the chance to set them up well, and make them work.
> 
> For me - a Ernie Ball Super Slinky user - guitars have to be ****in' butter. I mean, BUTTER. I put so much effort in the style of playing already that I demand that the guitar be easy to play; I'll complicate it with my style which is obviously derived by the early Angus Young.
> 
> So super low action but no buzz; butter-like, or I will re-set the neck. Refret them. Change bridges, stop bars or anything that needs to be done to have them play well. Players are golden.



 It's identical to the one I had, the Goldish hue in the Cherry finish gave it away to me immediately. That hue disappeared around '72 or so.

Nice Collection Dallas, VERY NICE...

 TWIN


----------



## SoloDallas

TwinACStacks said:


> That hue disappeared around '72 or so.
> 
> Nice Collection Dallas, VERY NICE...
> 
> TWIN



Sir, IF YOU have memories of '72, I'd better call you Sir. You still are a brother, but Sir. 

My memories that I start remembering appear in 1977 - I'm a class 1968.


----------



## TwinACStacks

SoloDallas said:


> Sir, IF YOU have memories of '72, I'd better call you Sir. You still are a brother, but Sir.
> 
> My memories that I start remembering appear in 1977 - I'm a class 1968.



I started fooling around with Guitars around '65 or so I was around 13. You would think I'd be better than I am. But I did have a 20-odd Year break in Playing....

 TWIN


----------



## SoloDallas

TwinACStacks said:


> I started fooling around with Guitars around '65 or so I was around 13. You would think I'd be better than I am. But I did have a 20-odd Year break in Playing....
> 
> TWIN




Sir!


----------



## duncan11

66 galaxie said:


> Yearly update shot of the Gibson family.



Nice collection.

I too once had a 1st gen 5150. Got it when I was in college, 95 iirc. Still have the cab and the white strat, sold the head in 2000 as well as the Studio which I should have kept....


----------



## 66 galaxie

The 5150s are a blast to play through. Pretty one dimensional, but very fun


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> If I saw a Custom like that in the store I would part with $4K for it. It's just so awesome. That would put the final cap on my collection.
> 
> For now, it will be my wallpaper.




Like every new guitar purchase we think that it will end GAS, but alas it doesnt.


----------



## Australian

SoloDallas said:


> Funny that you would mention that day mate. I still remember it, but not for what you'd think. That guitar came to me still unpaid for (at the time, I was friends with a dealer in San Diego, forget who he was now). It came with the headstock detached from the neck.
> I ended up paying 2k USD - circa 20 years ago I think - for that one as a result. So in retrospective, it WAS a good deal. But I kind of lost the excitement back then because of this.
> 
> I enjoy it very much these days instead. The wood is super dry and resonant, as you'd expect, and the PAFs are about 8k DC resistance still. Good stuff.




Its a good thing it was restored well. I hope I can own one like that one day. White would be my no.1 choice but the red ones are equally as nice.


----------



## dwagar

TwinACStacks said:


> I started fooling around with Guitars around '65 or so I was around 13. You would think I'd be better than I am. But I did have a 20-odd Year break in Playing....
> 
> TWIN



shit man, you're as old as I am. I started around '64, I was 12.

And, same as you, didn't play much when raising kids.


----------



## TwinACStacks

dwagar said:


> shit man, you're as old as I am. I started around '64, I was 12.
> 
> And, same as you, didn't play much when raising kids.



Hey Dwagar. Now that you are here You need to join "The Clapton Pipe and Slippers Club". We smoke pipes, drink brandy or singlemalt, discuss Amps and guitars and have Senior moments....

 TWIN


----------



## devnulljp

Here's a couple of pics of my Jrs This is a 55 Jr (with matching 57 Les Paul/Skylark amp) and is perfect








This poor old girl is a 59 Jr that's been routed for HBs. That said, it's a great Les Paul


----------



## 33KHD

I'm flogging my NGD all over this place today so why not 1 more shot here....


----------



## BlackSG91

This guitar is looking very familiar. Didn't I see this on another forum?


----------



## SoloDallas

Okay, for a change, a couple of Norlins. I like Norlins more and more.






Top is a 1978 SG Standard, bottom is a 1972 SG Deluxe, not very common, still a great guitar especially after removing the vibrato (Bigsby).


----------



## JAC

Here you go! 2010 Standard Plus and 1998 Special SL enjoy!


----------



## devnulljp

64 SG Jr






And a 1960 Melody Maker


----------



## TwinACStacks

SoloDallas said:


> Okay, for a change, a couple of Norlins. I like Norlins more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top is a 1978 SG Standard, bottom is a 1972 SG Deluxe, not very common, still a great guitar especially after removing the vibrato (Bigsby).



 Oh for the love of God, Solo. Next thing You will tell us is you have CBS Fenders!!!

*corksniff, corksniff*

 TWIN


----------



## Amp360

Here is some of them…


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^Awewsome collection 

The third picture from the top... what kind of amp is that?


----------



## Amp360

Thanks. That is a 1949 Fender Deluxe. You can tell because the tweed goes horizontal and not on the bias.

Here is a few more:


----------



## SoloDallas

Amp360, that was obviously amazing - the whole thing.
Are you a musician?


----------



## Amp360

SoloDallas said:


> Amp360, that was obviously amazing - the whole thing.
> Are you a musician?



No, I just a guitar player. Thanks for the compliment though


----------



## Darth Federer

Here is my Standard. It has a really nice flame top on it. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Amp360

Few more:

Better shot of ones above for the Burst fans:











Custom Shop Everly (4 of 100):











Gibson Fuzzy Tone:






Firebird Tribute - I got this one and used it for a tour (summer 2012) as a backup for my Moderne and really like it. Mesa not so much.






60s J-45






Gibson Map (like an AC-15 but much better)


----------



## devnulljp

Amp360 said:


> Here is some of them…


That's a beauty. Gold is the proper colour for a Les Paul if you ask me. Is that one of the Tributes? Very cool.

This is my #1, a 96 Custom Shop R4 with a set of 1955s P90s (although they might have been Fralins when the pics were taken...)











And this is a GA-20, great little amp


----------



## dreyn77

72 SG delux you say SoloDallas?
I've got a 3 pickup SG that has that setup! now I know where it came from! thanks for the pic! 

Great pro quality photos guys!


----------



## marantz1300

TwinACStacks said:


> Oh for the love of God, Solo. Next thing You will tell us is you have CBS Fenders!!!
> 
> *corksniff, corksniff*
> 
> TWIN


 I'd love a Norlin SG again.I'd love a 50's Jr too.
Norlin's (It's a mid 69,so close enough)and CBS Fender's are GREAT.


----------



## Amp360

devnulljp said:


> That's a beauty. Gold is the proper colour for a Les Paul if you ask me. Is that one of the Tributes? Very cool.




Thanks!

Not a tribute, that's a very early Les Paul Standard with the Patent Pending tailpiece:


----------



## Amp360




----------



## 66 galaxie

^^How many LPs do you have? Lol!


----------



## Amp360

66 galaxie said:


> ^^How many LPs do you have? Lol!



Three Bursts (58, 59, 60 - although my 60 is a January and has the 59 specs), two old Goldtops (53 and 54), 68 Custom and 68 Goldtop Deluxe, 73 Standard (kind of rare), 80 Standard (super under rated) and 4 Historic Reissues (2 with old PAFs and caps in them).

Also have a bunch of old Juniors and a couple Specials as well as a few recent Standard CS models (I have a black one and one of thse ugly Pelham Blue ones but it sounds really good).

Maybe one or two others, but I think that's all of them. I swear I had a white Custom but I may have traded it or gave it to someone or imagined it.

I have a lot of non-Gibson stuff. Mainly collect old Gibson, old Fender and old GreTsch although I'm also into old Mosrites, too. For new stuff Gibson, Fender CS, I some PRS which I'm not that into (if you like PRS check out Ed Roman - much better).

Also like old Martin, Gibson and Guild acoustics. Have some newer stuff as well. 

Here is the Goldtop Deluxe:






and this one


----------



## Australian

This thread delivers!


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^Right on! 

Now I'm curious what band your in...


----------



## Amp360

Not in any band. Was in a band that fell apart after getting a deal in the 90s (we had one song some people know when they hear it, maybe) then I played with others and write. Nothing remarkable.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Amp360 said:


> Not in any band. Was in a band that fell apart after getting a deal in the 90s (we had one song some people know when they hear it, maybe) then I played with others and write. Nothing remarkable.


 
Somehow, I think your being modest..
Regardless, stunning collection you have there. Guitars as well as amps


----------



## Amp360

Thanks. I have been into old guitars since I started playing back in the mid 80s. I'm in my mid 30s, but I was buying old Gibson and Fender as well as Fender, Marshall, Hiwatt, etc... since about 1990. 

Never was one for a lot of modern stuff, not just with music but with everything.


----------



## 66 galaxie

I have a buddy that plays a 71 or 72 GT Deluxe. He brings it over for work sometimes. Really a great guitar.


----------



## BlackSG91

That checking & green oxidization looks ultra-wicked.


----------



## devnulljp

Amp360 said:


> Thanks!
> Not a tribute, that's a very early Les Paul Standard with the Patent Pending tailpiece:


Holy crap, wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## Amp360

Sweet Deluxe! Those are great!!!

Looks to be a 73/74 with the washers around the studs. They would do that when the paint got chipped IIRC.

Here is a really rare Les Paul. This is a 73 Standard.


----------



## dreyn77

The green is and so is the nitro lacquer, TOXIC for you when it gets into your body through skin contact. :-( 
That's why california banned it! 
Would you like corroding metal in your brain and blood? rusting metal it's what starts altzhimers disease. (so the doctor's say on TV!)


----------



## Amp360

Nitrocellulose was never banned in California. What was banned were some of the high VOC solvents used in commercial spraying of nitro. These solvents have been replaced with other chemicals and it's totally legal to spray.

Of course, to get the Robben Ford Chirp you need the high VOC solvents, but that's another discussion.


----------



## Darth Federer

Amp360 said:


> Sweet Deluxe! Those are great!!!
> 
> Looks to be a 73/74 with the washers around the studs. They would do that when the paint got chipped IIRC.
> 
> Here is a really rare Les Paul. This is a 73 Standard.



That is a thing of beauty. Is that a 4-piece top on there? Could you imagine the explosion of incredulous anger if Gibson used 3 or 4-piece tops today? It'd be pandemonium.


----------



## Amp360

Darth Federer said:


> That is a thing of beauty. Is that a 4-piece top on there? Could you imagine the explosion of incredulous anger if Gibson used 3 or 4-piece tops today? It'd be pandemonium.



I figure in 10 years people will be looking for reissues of those crazy tops. It sounds crazy but when I was younger I bought a couple Teles with the WRHBs because people thought they were junk now they're expensive. Plus they're reissuing Starcasters, Coronados and Antigua models - so it may happen. I remember when I bought my first Tele Custom they did make a Japanese reissue, but I had never seen one aside from the big poster that my local dealer had (no GC/no internet back then and AMS, MF and Veheman's didn't carry them). Plus the old one was about $500. Fashion changes, as does what people want.

I don't remember anyone ever caring about the top on a LP until the mid/late 1990s. I wasn't alive when this guitar was made but my first LP was a plain top and I never thought it was better/worse then any other one.

I think the popularity of the PRS guitars and their tops (which are pretty but a little over the top) kind of made people care. That and the Fender Foto Flame guitars from 94ish which also coincided with the imports with photo tops and crazy inlays that had never been around on low cost stuff.

The one I posted is kind of rare because they didn't make a lot of Standards in 73. It was mainly Deluxe models. If you take the neck pickup out you can see it's all factory. Kind of neat.


----------



## 66 galaxie

The color on that Standard is absolutely beautiful.
I like the burst on the back too. The inside of it is the exact shape of a guitar pick


----------



## SoloDallas

Just got back this 1967 original Gibson SG Standard. 
Bought it for nothing and it looked like shit.

This today, just refinished and set up (dark cherry nitro)


----------



## Amp360

That's a great looking rig!!!

Pulled this one out this AM - 1959 TV Les Paul. I paid $850 for this but I looked forever to find a yellow one back in maybe 1994. At the time that was like paying $10,000.


----------



## 66 galaxie

SoloDallas said:


> Just got back this 1967 original Gibson SG Standard.
> Bought it for nothing and it looked like shit.
> 
> This today, just refinished and set up (dark cherry nitro)



Beauty Fil!!!
I would love to hear/see some clips of you jamming through that rig


----------



## SoloDallas

66 galaxie said:


> I would love to hear/see some clips of you jamming through that rig



Sir, yesSir


----------



## 66 galaxie

SoloDallas said:


> Sir, yesSir


----------



## biggs

The Arsenal. Love my Gibson Les Pauls but I picked up a new Ebony V yesterday that's just killer as well....They still make the greatest guitars in my books!


----------



## sellen

My Sg Family


----------



## johnfv

Just added a non reverse Firebird to my harem. Here's what I have hanging on the wall currently (cotton socks on the hangars to protect the nitro):


----------



## fatoldsun

Mine.......
2012 traditional with 73 100w ptp & 73 50w pcb
73 Bass cab
I like the 50 WAY better.....


----------



## Redstone

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet. I've looked few it a few times. There are some incredible guitars in here.

Here is my 2013 Gibson Les Paul 1958 Reissue





Here is my 2006 Gibson SG Angus Young Signature alongside my 1963 Gretsch Jet firebird and my YJM100.


----------



## ^AXE^

Sweet.


----------



## minerman

I've drooled over the Gibsons in this thread since joining this forum, but now, I've got one & can finally post a pic of mine here...


----------



## MarshallDog

Here is my new 2012 Gibson LPS Light Burst, it is a Christmas present to myself. I always wanted a Light Burst with a 60's neck and found this one from a collector in Michigan. It has been played less than 6 times and has all of the paperwork and the case candy, got a great deal on it. Cant wait for it to get here!!


----------



## alan jcm800

man there's some sweet gibbys on show here and sellen , nice sg collection , here's a pic of my 2007 sg special faded (much easier to keep clean than the gloss nitro , i was forever polishing the black lp i had to get rid of fingermarks)


----------



## Amp360

Pulled these two out last night - 59 TV Special and 56 TV Special. I had forgotten I had them TBH but we're in the process of moving so I found them.

Sweet fiddles!


----------



## marantz1300

Amp360 said:


> Pulled these two out last night - 59 TV Special and 56 TV Special. I had forgotten I had them TBH but we're in the process of moving so I found them.
> 
> Sweet fiddles!



How can you possibly forget you have them?


----------



## Amp360

marantz1300 said:


> How can you possibly forget you have them?



Well I had them stuck in the storage. I buy a lot of stuff then put it away and play other stuff, etc....

At any rate, I got them out now.


----------



## 4STICKS

Amp360 said:


> Well I had them stuck in the storage. I buy a lot of stuff then put it away and play other stuff, etc....
> 
> At any rate, I got them out now.



Oh look, here's two more!


----------



## Amp360

4STICKS said:


> Oh look, here's two more!



They multiply! I think I put my closet in another thread full of stuff. Now with moving we are making an inventory of everything with barcodes so you can scan it all in.

Then I'll probably trade a bunch of stuff I don't use for a 68 Carlos Robelli or a pair of Frontman 2x12 with road cases and Amp360 1 & Amp360 2 on the road cases


----------



## Wiseblood

Australian said:


> White ones:



Hey Aussie, looks like your after the Het like look/sound with the white explorer. You should get a custom pickguard that has no toggle cut out and matches the body color, and then move the toggle to the first knob location (closest to bridge) and have the other 2 knobs set as volumes (one for each pickup) and then replace the two knobs with black metal knobs.


----------



## Greatwhitenorth

These are my Gibson's. '07 Standard and '11 Junior.


----------



## Australian

Wiseblood said:


> Hey Aussie, looks like your after the Het like look/sound with the white explorer. You should get a custom pickguard that has no toggle cut out and matches the body color, and then move the toggle to the first knob location (closest to bridge) and have the other 2 knobs set as volumes (one for each pickup) and then replace the two knobs with black metal knobs.



I bought it like that from a guy that obviosly was going for the Metallica look . I have the with the original hardware, but I thought I'll leave it black. It Looks cool like that. So I'll just leave it like that.


----------



## SoloDallas

Just another perspective of a photo already posted here. 

The burst is a great, full 1950s conversion.


----------



## 66 galaxie

^Nice stuff Fil 
The black SG reminds me of the one Angus has inside the cover of For Those About To Rock.


----------



## Nairbr

Traditional on Left and R9 VOS on the right fresh out of the box.


----------



## Redstone

SoloDallas said:


> Just another perspective of a photo already posted here.
> 
> The burst is a great, full 1950s conversion.



I see that Jet Firebird in the corner


----------



## Biddlin

Zat nuff 'Kay?
Biddlin ;>)/


----------



## theycallmegio




----------



## Amp360

Just remembered this one:


----------



## Ugly Duckling

If i havent already posted them...
Here are my two Traditionals.


----------



## S.A.T.O.

Two Studio's and an SG Standard


----------



## slide222

just getting into Gibson guitars and I have a question about the gold top les pauls , and what exactly are the soap bar pickups , I can see they are not as wide as the normal humbuckers , and how do these pickups sound comparing - thanks in advance


----------



## Redstone

slide222 said:


> just getting into Gibson guitars and I have a question about the gold top les pauls , and what exactly are the soap bar pickups , I can see they are not as wide as the normal humbuckers , and how do these pickups sound comparing - thanks in advance



Those soapbars are P90s. They are basically singlecoil pickups like something from most Strats, except they are wound a lot more so they sound fatter. They kind of have the clarity of a singlecoil, but are fat like a humbucker. The only downside to them in my opinion is that they hum like a single coil depending on your amp.


----------



## Lowlife

My latest baby
a 70'ies tribute...i love those dirty finger pickups


----------



## acidvoodoo

Lowlife said:


> My latest baby
> a 70'ies tribute...i love those dirty finger pickups



Nice! I'm digging them as well, they scream. Got my 70's tribute last month.


----------



## Thiez

Really like the finish on that one. Is that the vintage sunburst?


----------



## acidvoodoo

Thiez said:


> Really like the finish on that one. Is that the vintage sunburst?



Yup, its a little darker in person. Its a great playing sg, glad I picked it up.


----------



## Susihukkanen

slide222 said:


> just getting into Gibson guitars and I have a question about the gold top les pauls , and what exactly are the soap bar pickups , I can see they are not as wide as the normal humbuckers , and how do these pickups sound comparing - thanks in advance



Here is a nice example of P-90s in a Les Paul Gold Top. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQNvodr0-As]SOLD[/ame]

and another:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSBmqU4lTAs[/ame]


----------



## biggs

I finally got them all together in one shot....

Love the Tribute Lowlife.......Sharp lookin axe!


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## 66 galaxie

Absolutely sick^^


----------



## duncan11

get a little redeye up in here!


----------



## Hector

My best match already 

-2010 Gibson LesPaul Traditional (DesertBurst)
-Marshall 2245 JTM45 RI
-90's Marshall 1960AX


----------



## theycallmegio

updated pic of my custom after a set up


----------



## speyfly

^ Beautiful guitar, you should be proud...


----------



## theycallmegio

thanks man!


----------



## Redstone

That LP looks a lot like Randy Rhoads LP. Is it an RR model or an older custom?


----------



## theycallmegio

It's just a run of the mill '97 custom. 

The RR customs have the amber bell knobs like randy's did (or maybe just amber speed knobs? I think it's the bell ones). RR custom also probably has randy's name engraved into the pickguard.

It's yellowed quite nicely for only being a '97. It was my 1st LP, I got it in 2012 after wanting one all my life. I got rid of all my other guitars, I just have this and an 04 standard that I got in 2013 now.


----------



## nilitara

Hi All

A few pics of my two Lester's! My 2013 Traditional Caramel Burst & My 2013 Gary Moore Standard Tribute.


----------



## Odin69

Nilitara, both of those guitars look great.


----------



## nilitara

Cheer's Odin69, My 2013 Trad was a warranty replacement for my 2011 Trad. Had it replaced due to nitro bubbling up around the tuner posts! It was a fine looking guitar, here's a pic











I do miss this guitar, But I'm more than happy with it's replacement My 2013 is a great guitar!


----------



## duncan11

I just got this one yesterday. '13 R9











wheat burst is the color but there is red in it, not browns if you ask me. Pearly-esque top and plays great. Probably the second best neck I've run into, just like my 2011 R9 I had.


----------



## theycallmegio

nilitara said:


> Cheer's Odin69, My 2013 Trad was a warranty replacement for my 2011 Trad. Had it replaced due to nitro bubbling up around the tuner posts! It was a fine looking guitar, here's a pic
> 
> 
> I do miss this guitar, But I'm more than happy with it's replacement My 2013 is a great guitar!


 
WOW, love that finish. I love when the bursts are real dark on the outside


----------



## nilitara

duncan11 that is one nice R9 congrats!!! I'd love an R9


----------



## illwood

Here's my '98 Les Paul Standard. I think it is the first year of factory Grover tuners. Also, there is no hint of flame on this guitar.


----------



## Marshall Art

I prefer no flame. Nice Paul.


----------



## illwood

Marshall Art said:


> I prefer no flame. Nice Paul.



Thanks, it's my #1.


----------



## Marshall Art

illwood said:


> Thanks, it's my #1.



Here's mine. It has a plain top under there somewhere. It's a 1955 that was refinished at Kalamazoo in the 70's.


----------



## DirtySteve

Marshall Art said:


> Here's mine. It has a plain top under there somewhere. It's a 1955 that was refinished at Kalamazoo in the 70's.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Marshall Art, that guitar is awesome.


----------



## rbnum1fan

1976 Les Paul Custom


----------



## illwood

Marshall Art said:


> Here's mine. It has a plain top under there somewhere. It's a 1955 that was refinished at Kalamazoo in the 70's.



That's a beauty.

It must snarl with those P90s.


----------



## Marshall Art

66 galaxie said:


> Marshall Art, that guitar is awesome.



Yessir. One piece body and the darkest piece of Brazilian rosewood I've ever played. 

Her sweet curves still make my balls ache even after all these years. 




illwood said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> It must snarl with those P90s.



It'll bite if you want it to but it's solid country gold.


----------



## go_cowboys

BEAUTIFUL guitars everybody. Here's mine, hope it's up to standards. I know there are a lot of folks that do not care for the 2014 LP Classic but I love mine. 
04 Faded SG
11 SG Standard


----------



## JimiRules

Here's my 2012 Gibby SG. I saw it in the blemished secion on musician's friend back in early 2013. They had it priced at almost half off. I asked them to send me a picture and it looked to be some heavy scratching on the pickguard. I figured I'd just have to switch it out. I pulled the trigger and when arrived it was in perfect shape.


----------



## johnfv

Wow after the Gibson Art that Marshall Art posted (SERIOUS MOJO, even the case) I'm almost embarrassed to post my latest. 2005 LP Standard DC:


----------



## Marshall Art

That DC is a beaut. My fav color too.


----------



## bones9965




----------



## Wingspan

J45 R0


----------



## 1982JCM




----------



## IronMaidenNutter




----------



## bon83




----------



## Redstone

Here is my Gibson SG Angus Young Sig. I finally decided to take a new pic of it. Its my go-to guitar and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Its got a few dents and dings, but its served me well for the last 6 years. I have yet to find anything that fits me better.


----------



## Clammy

Cheers!


----------



## duncan11

Here's my latest-











'57 Les Paul Special. It had a refret with original spec frets, and save for one resolder spot on one control, it's all original everything else.


----------



## Tiboy

The 2013 VOS Bro's


----------



## FennRx




----------



## cudamax2343

Damn I never thought this would of been going so Long with so many posts


----------



## jimmyace2006




----------



## Photojazz

2013 Trad Pro II Vintage burst:





2012 Standard Honey Burst:





2013 Slash w/Seymour Duncans: Vermillion






and here's Slash, er I mean me... Just posing, not playing, ha.






I love my Pauls!!! All different, all mighty fine!


----------



## bossaddict

These old things?


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## michelebis

This is mine



[/url]Senza titolo by Michele Bisignano, su Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chiliphil1

16' SG standard 



15' LP standard



The pair 



With my "other" LP lookin guitar


----------



## telemarshall




----------



## draakenworld




----------



## shooto

michelebis said:


> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]Senza titolo by Michele Bisignano, su Flickr[/IMG]



^mmmmmm...is that your work or was it relic'ed?


----------



## chiliphil1

1982JCM said:


>



How did I not see this before, A BUDOKAN!! I am a jealous man right now


----------



## GibsonKramer

My (still growing - I ain't done) Gibson family...

L - R: 2014 LP Studio Pro (swapped black for white/creme/amber), 2006 LPC - '68 RI, 2014 SG Standard - '61 RI, 2013 SGJ (swapped out a lot)


----------



## Jaymz E

.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

duncan11 said:


> I just got this one yesterday. '13 R9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheat burst is the color but there is red in it, not browns if you ask me. Pearly-esque top and plays great. Probably the second best neck I've run into, just like my 2011 R9 I had.



Very nice! Here's my '13 R9, Bourbon Burst. The color looks different in almost every pic I take, changes all over the map depending on the the lighting. Zero brown, but the red can be either dark or bright. Best neck I ever played:






Same guitar:






Same guitar again (left):






Same again:






And same again:


----------



## Jaymz E

.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Jaymz E said:


> Vin, both of your Historic LPs are beautiful!



Thanks. Although, I mean it's not like I made them myself. But thanks.


----------



## Viking62

Standard 60s reissue..


----------



## A4100K

bon83 said:


>



That is the SG I've always wanted for years! Want want want!!! Looks just like the last one Angus uses in the Let there be Rock Concert DVD.


----------



## jimmyace2006

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQVmjCr1kk[/ame]


----------



## Bear R.

Nicely done man...that sounded Great..!!!.

that aged LP is Nice...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

jimmyace2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQVmjCr1kk



Nothing beats the tone of a great Historic.


----------



## Garrett

jimmyace2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzQVmjCr1kk



Sounded great!


----------



## fat_lenny

Here is my 1994 Les Paul Standard. Love this guitar, sounds and feels awesome. Ive owned it since it was new and its pretty much my baby and go to guitar.

I am looking now at adding another Les Paul with either P90's or Mini Humbuckers, but it will come down to finding the right one.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

fat_lenny said:


> Here is my 1994 Les Paul Standard. Love this guitar, sounds and feels awesome. Ive owned it since it was new and its pretty much my baby and go to guitar.
> 
> I am looking now at adding another Les Paul with either P90's or Mini Humbuckers, but it will come down to finding the right one.



Nice! I like the dark fret board and I see they were making nicer pearl inlays and using whiter binding then, like they did in the 70's. Just out of curiosity, and since you've owned that guitar since new, how are the frets holding up for you after all these years of playing it? Didn't they come with 490-something pickups? 

I bought an identical ebony Standard just like that new in 1991 for $1,099. It was my first new Les Paul, and I started right off gigging it through a JCM 800 at colleges. I usually don't like black guitars, but oddly I've come full circle because even though I later sold that guitar for a sunburst, I now have a Traditional just like it again. Maybe black guitars just sound better. 

Anyway, here's that pic of my 2010 Traditional with the covers off and a blank truss cover. Weighs 9.6 lbs. In my opinion, these Traditionals "are" the new Standard, because today's Standard isn't the same guitar that it was 20+ years ago:


----------



## fat_lenny

Vinsanitizer said:


> Nice! I like the dark fret board and I see they were making nicer pearl inlays and using whiter binding then, like they did in the 70's. Just out of curiosity, and since you've owned that guitar since new, how are the frets holding up for you after all these years of playing it? Didn't they come with 490-something pickups?
> 
> I bought an identical ebony Standard just like that new in 1991 for $1,099. It was my first new Les Paul, and I started right off gigging it through a JCM 800 at colleges. I usually don't like black guitars, but oddly I've come full circle because even though I later sold that guitar for a sunburst, I now have a Traditional just like it again. Maybe black guitars just sound better.
> 
> Anyway, here's that pic of my 2010 Traditional with the covers off and a blank truss cover. Weighs 9.6 lbs. In my opinion, these Traditionals "are" the new Standard, because today's Standard isn't the same guitar that it was 20+ years ago:



I'm partial to the ebony standards, I just love the look of them. I think I am with you on the Traditional being the new Standard though, its been the traditionals that have been catching my eye. How do you find it to play compared to your old standard?

The frets on mine are generally in really really good shape. Probably two spots that are showing a bit of wear, but not even close to looking at a refret. I think the pickups are 490-R and 498-T. 

I can't say I have ever weighed mine, I'll throw it on the scales later.


----------

